# mental illnesses?



## cocaine (Jul 13, 2014)

do you have any? i would really like to know

feel free to write about your whole story and experiences because im going to read all of it because i care


----------



## Titi (Jul 13, 2014)

I have dyscalculia but it's a learning difficulty more than a mental illness hahaha. That's pretty much all I have diagnosed. I also have problems with sudden anger but it's not a diagnosed problem, it's just an aspect of my personality I have to learn to control better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also just saying this might be a very personal thread for people with actual problems...


----------



## radical6 (Jul 13, 2014)

i have depression
i got diagnosed with it a while ago but tbh ive felt like ive been depressed since i was 8. idk. 
im on antidperessants atm and its doing okay and ive been feeling alright for the past few days. though my medicine makes me really dizzy and tired and im unable to fall asleep most of the time. 
but other than that i dont really have any mental illnesses


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 13, 2014)

Nope...don't have any u v u
Yet...


----------



## matt (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't think I do,


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

I don't know if this counts (especially since I'm not officially diagnosed), but I have social anxiety (of the "severe" variety - you'd be surprised by the lengths I've gone through to avoid people)

I tried writing out when it started, and how it affected/affects me.. But it just turned into this huuuuge wall of text, which I deleted and replaced with this. xD


I think I might be improving ever so slightly, though - at least online.

I used to just lurk forums, very rarely posting.. But now here I am with nearly 400+ posts - and I only joined just last month!
I was pretty proud of myself when I saw I hit triple digits hahaha. I'd never in my life made so many posts on a forum.. Heck, that's probably more posts than what I've made on every other forum _put together_.


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm not sure if this is classified as a mental disorder or an eating disorder as there isn't really much research on it. I have SED (selective eating disorder). It's extreme pickiness, and if I eat foods I like but not craving for, it literally makes me sick to my stomach and nauseous, I can't stand textures of many foods, even if I may like the taste or smell. Eating is such a chore, and going out to eat makes me nervous because people are going to judge me how little I eat or what I eat (simple meals). And trying new things is really hard. I have to like the appearance and smell of the food before trying it, and the texture. Sometimes I'm picky with my food in how its chopped up. I might not like a slice of ham, but if its cut into cubes, I find it more appealing to eat.. Idk I'm rambling, sorry '~'


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 13, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> I'm not sure if this is classified as a mental disorder or an eating disorder as there isn't really much research on it. I have SED (selective eating disorder). It's extreme pickiness, and if I eat foods I like but not craving for, it literally makes me sick to my stomach and nauseous, I can't stand textures of many foods, even if I may like the taste or smell. Eating is such a chore, and going out to eat makes me nervous because people are going to judge me how little I eat or what I eat (simple meals). And trying new things is really hard. I have to like the appearance and smell of the food before trying it, and the texture. Sometimes I'm picky with my food in how its chopped up. I might not like a slice of ham, but if its cut into cubes, I find it more appealing to eat.. Idk I'm rambling, sorry '~'



I actually have this exact same problem.

I also have "misophonia" - certain sounds cause extreme emotional reactions in me - and sometimes those reactions even cause my physical pain, like headaches or pain in my teeth. 

My personal worst being the sound of chewing/swallowing.. Crunchy and soft foods are equally irritating sounds, for me.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 13, 2014)

OH, major depressive disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, and some kind of "unspecified" mood disorder. 

My life only got better with pills and therapy. And I still have really horrid days sometimes. Today is actually bordering on 'horrid', actually.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jul 13, 2014)

I have severe social, separation and general anxiety, depression, EDNOS and I think I have a behaviour disorder >.< like ADD.


----------



## xxsilver (Jul 13, 2014)

After having my daughter I had to go onto Antidepressants - which I now call Happy Pills  and it was good timing as I was falling apart. A lot has happened to me, was raised by Grandparents who are now very ill (nan has alzheimhers, severe breathing difficulties and serious issues with her lungs and breast cancer. My Granddad has cancer in several places and a heart that needs observing all the time. A dad who is mentally ill and a mum who is mentally ill). Its all been too much over the past couple of years and these happy pills do help. 

I'm also very conscious about my body and have been known to not eat. I'm a lot better - I used to survive my day on just a bowl of cereal, but I still feel very conscious about what I look like, what parts of me are horrible and where I need to loose weight. It takes control of my moods now too which can lead to me crying and feeling very down with myself. 

I do need to go back to my GP though as I am gradually getting worse. My Granddad has recently told me that the Doctors do not think my Nan is going to make another year. My heart really is broken. 

When you are given a second chance in life because your mum and dad couldn't care for you, you appreciate every moment. My two wonderful Grandparents gave my brother and I so much and I wish I could take every illness away from them and make them well again. It just breaks my heart


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have an ED/anorexia for 4years ... :/ currently gaining in recovery.


----------



## horan (Jul 13, 2014)

i have generalized anxiety disorder and it's really been a struggle. i had symptoms of it for a while, but it started getting really bad when i was 14. of course, i didn't actually get diagnosed until i was 19 because i kept saying that i was fine and didn't need to go to the doctor-- despite having dropped out of school due to my anxiety. my mom finally made me go to the doctor when i admitted that none of the natural things that we were trying to get to help were helping.

i've been on medication for it since about September and i was really nervous to go to the doctor because i was sure that they were going to tell me that nothing was wrong with me and that everything was in my head, but they didn't. that was one of the things that had been keeping me from going to the doctor and i don't regret having done it.


----------



## Caius (Jul 13, 2014)

Dyscalculia and Dyslexia. 

I really don't have any stories about them. It just makes things harder when it comes to logistics.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 13, 2014)

severe depression and generalized anxiety, diagnosed and put on pills at 12 (22 now). i also have category B personality disorder, between histrionic and borderline (so says one doctor, but i dont think my mom agrees). ive switched meds so many times, all of them failing me, where its to the point that my mum wants me to get genetic testing to see what meds can work on me, if any

the reason i was shipped off at 12 was because i was suicidal and my teacher saw me writing stupid **** on my arm lol, but yeah

its been a steady decline and im p sure i see hells gates in the distance there

what im saying is i am a Trainwreck lmfao


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 14, 2014)

Revolver Ocelot said:


> OH, major depressive disorder, generalized anxiety disorder, and some kind of "unspecified" mood disorder.
> 
> My life only got better with pills and therapy. And I still have really horrid days sometimes. Today is actually bordering on 'horrid', actually.



I have all of those as well. In addition to OCD and borderline traits, actually. On medication for it, too. Sorry you're struggling 

PM me if you ever want to talk


----------



## Saylor (Jul 14, 2014)

I get anxiety. I'm definitely fine with talking to people and being around people, but to somewhat of an extent. I get really anxious talking to strangers and I always have this assumption that they just won't like me, and that leads to me feeling depressed after social encounters sometimes.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

The most I know I have is misophonia. If I hear someone smacking their lips, eating loudly, obnoxiously popping/slurping/smacking/chomping/etc their gum (the thing I hate most in the world), it's all I can focus on and I just feel this intense discomfort and often anger. I have to ask them to stop or just leave the room, otherwise I'll end up sitting there with my stomach turning.

But as for anything serious, I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I suspect I have anxiety of some kind, but I can look up symptoms on the internet all I want and come up with a hundred different disorders that may or may not be true, so I can't say for sure if my anxiety is an actual thing.

My mother has a lot of problems in her life, anxiety being only one of them, but I wouldn't feel terribly comfortable going into detail about them all.


----------



## Titi (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> Dyscalculia



High5!


----------



## pinkbunny (Jul 14, 2014)

Its kinda depressing how many people on here at least say they've got social anxiety/depression.
I was told by a doctor I have it but I'm not quite sure why, I just get a bit overly stressed now and then.


----------



## Fia (Jul 14, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with depression for almost a year now. I won't go into my entire story but I think my depression developed a long time ago, when my parents got divorced when I was 3. As the years went on different things in my life changed until I reached this all time low. I was sad all the time. Always crying myself to sleep. Always having suicidal thoughts. After having a fight with my mom one night, I looked around my room for something to kill myself with. I never found anything, though. That was the first time I ever came that close to ending my life. I'd told one of my teachers about it, and he told me I needed to tell my parents. So one day I did. And that night they took me to the hospital, where I was taken to a mental institute. I was cut off from everything, stuck in this room for 12 hours a day with all these girls. In the hospital they put me on meds. I can say those were the worse days of my life. I've been on meds for about a year now, and my dosage is decreasing, & I won't have to take them soon, thank god. I see a therapist, we don't really talk about my deep mental problems. I'm doing a lot better than I was, but the depression isn't gone for good. Sorry for writing so much, and thank you for taking the time to read everyone's story.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I get anxiety. I'm definitely fine with talking to people and being around people, but to somewhat of an extent. I get really anxious talking to strangers and I always have this assumption that they just won't like me, and that leads to me feeling depressed after social encounters sometimes.



I know what you mean, I experience it too.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 14, 2014)

dolcesofia said:


> I've been diagnosed with depression for almost a year now. I won't go into my entire story but I think my depression developed a long time ago, when my parents got divorced when I was 3. As the years went on different things in my life changed until I reached this all time low. I was sad all the time. Always crying myself to sleep. Always having suicidal thoughts. After having a fight with my mom one night, I looked around my room for something to kill myself with. I never found anything, though. That was the first time I ever came that close to ending my life. I'd told one of my teachers about it, and he told me I needed to tell my parents. So one day I did. And that night they took me to the hospital, where I was taken to a mental institute. I was cut off from everything, stuck in this room for 12 hours a day with all these girls. In the hospital they put me on meds. I can say those were the worse days of my life. I've been on meds for about a year now, and my dosage is decreasing, & I won't have to take them soon, thank god. I see a therapist, we don't really talk about my deep mental problems. I'm doing a lot better than I was, but the depression isn't gone for good. Sorry for writing so much, and thank you for taking the time to read everyone's story.



I'm so sorry.  It's good that you're doing better.
A friend of mine went through one of those institutes. She told me something along the lines that the environment was so terrible it seemed to hurt more than help.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 14, 2014)

I`m diagnosed with avoidant personality disorder and borderline.

Yeah well.... What to say? Its a pain, thats for sure. Its not gonig away it seems either. So yeah....
The biggest problem I have with it, that its ALWAYS around and makes EVERYTHING an absolute nightmare to accomplish. From entering a new store to finding a living space and from creating friendships to finding a job. 

If that isn`t bad enough, relationships just seem borderline (gheghe) impossible. 

I`m glad I have made my profession of it and the ability to help people deal with these problems. Invisible doesn`t mean non existent. I both mean that for people with APD and for problems that can`t be seen with the naked eye.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 14, 2014)

i have bipolar disorder, anxiety, depersonalization disorder, and i have symptoms of schizophrenia but i'm not diagnosed with it. i have to see a psychiatrist every month because i just got off of periodic suicide watch, but i've stopped seeing my psychologist because i'd been having panic attacks around her and being hospitalised more often. i should probably see a psychologist more often but after three years it gets a bit tedious and useless.


----------



## Alyx (Jul 14, 2014)

I have an anxiety disorder and my triggers make it hard for me to function. I have a sensitivity to loud noises; I get really frightened and overwhelmed and I can't process all of the auditory information and I start to panic; along with that I have a severe phobia of having my picture taken, and in the past I have had panic attacks from just hearing a shutter sound or seeing someone hold up a camera phone.
When I was younger I was bullied and stalked and I started having auditory and visual hallucinations as a result of the paranoia caused by the stalking, and since I was denied proper health care and my mental health didn't matter to my parents, my anxiety disorder, depression and (what the counselors thought was) paranoid schizophrenia went undiagnosed and untreated and worsened over time. I can say it has gotten better, but I am not at my best.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996 (Jul 14, 2014)

I have Anxiety (Social and trauma) I also have severe depression, doctor's think I have bipolar rising up and I have behavior problems.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 14, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 14, 2014)

Cent said:


> Dyscalculia and Dyslexia.
> 
> I really don't have any stories about them. It just makes things harder when it comes to logistics.


That second one is pretty surprising. How much does it affect you? I'm asking because whenever I see you post you're very well well spoken.

I've mentioned it a few times on this subforum, but I have autism, severe depression, as well as anxiety issues. I have a job that I haven't been to since last January because the anxiety got to me and led to me being super depressed. My boss also doesn't want me to come back yet because it's bothering me so much, and I barely sleep at all nowadays, what with the nightmares/night terrors I experience on an almost nightly basis.
However, I'm currently going to therapy which I hope will help.


----------



## Jake (Jul 14, 2014)

i am psychotic


----------



## epona (Jul 14, 2014)

i've had anorexia with bulimic tendencies for 7 years
my doctor tried to push for anxiety tests a while back but it never happened so idk


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 14, 2014)

Elin said:


> I've been diagnosed with OCD, which is pretty much caused by anxiety.



I have OCD, too. If you want to talk about it, you can always PM me


----------



## Fia (Jul 15, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> I'm so sorry.  It's good that you're doing better.
> A friend of mine went through one of those institutes. She told me something along the lines that the environment was so terrible it seemed to hurt more than help.



Thanks  and they really do, it really didn't help me at all. If you ever find yourself in a situation like that I suggest you stay away from institutes and see a doctor.


----------



## oyasumibunbun (Jul 15, 2014)

i got diagnosed with major depression and anxiety back in 2012 and ive been on two different anti depressants and anxiety medication since then. it started back when i was in fifth grade and i lost most of the people i called friends all my life. the rest of the time i was in the public school system before i dropped out due to physical illness, ive been spit on, hit, and hurt by a boy to the point of having post traumatic stress disorder and chronic nightmares. it happened over two years ago but i dont think ill ever be able to get over it.

bleh. that was personal.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 15, 2014)

OCD. Maybe. Idk. Never been diagnosed all I know is my mood gets pretty negative if people mess up my department at work and I get really nervous and on edge


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 15, 2014)

a little bit of adhd

I can't sit still or i get all twitchy, and whenever people start talking i dont really listen to what they're saying...

I also like staring off into space


----------



## unravel (Jul 15, 2014)

Afriad for no reason at all or late night while playing dota 2 loud music (match making part) was jump on my chair or rain is hard I would hide under my blanket and cover my ears (sometimes)

this happen to me when I was around 10 I guess I'm 16 y/o is this normal? I have real life friends so yeah


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 15, 2014)

I've had a problem with major depression since I was 10 and got diagnosed when I was 13. I've never been put on medication because I'm "too young" and when I told the doctor I was suicidal they laughed in my face. I've also had a big problem with anxiety since I was 14, to the point where I just couldn't stay in a single lesson and the thought of coming out of the house made me want to cry. I've suffered from panic attacks and EDNOS for about 2 years now... But every time I've tried to get help, I get sent between around 15 places then they give up on me...


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm a little bipolar. I don't have super crazy moments, but I get mad super easily. Not a lot makes me super mad, but when I'm mad, I get REALLY mad. 
Sometimes I think I have depression but I'm not sure. It's definitely not severe, because I'm not always depressed, but when I do get depressed I get really depressed. 
I'm not on any meds because I don't believe in "solving" a problem by creating another one. I mean, think about it, you take antidepressants to help depression/anxiety/etc and you feel fine on the meds, but what happens when you wanna stop because you realize that the meds are very harmful to your body? Those meds are addictive and stopping them can actually give you worse anxiety/depression than you ever had to begin with, so why go through that? I'd rather just overcome it the natural way


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 15, 2014)

I might have a slightly psychopathic side.  I don't get mad easily and if I am, you wouldn't know.  I'm thought of as "nice" by most everyone, but what I really want to do is throw stuff at the people who annoy me.  I don't understand emotions or how to empathize .  I enjoy manipulating people and watching people I hate cry.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Afriad for no reason at all or late night while playing dota 2 loud music (match making part) was jump on my chair or rain is hard I would hide under my blanket and cover my ears (sometimes)
> 
> this happen to me when I was around 10 I guess I'm 16 y/o is this normal? I have real life friends so yeah



uhhh... yes. that would be relatively normal.
this thread isn't for diagnosing you, and having "real life friends" has _nothing_ to do with this.


----------



## Aizu (Jul 15, 2014)

I used to suffer with really bad anxiety and would go way out of my way to avoid people, just so I would feel slightly more comfortable and won't have to worry about seeing them. I also used to be extremely panicked if I happened to bump in to them, sometimes crying ; _ ;.Luckily I seem to be to getting better and don't start panicking as much as I used to > - <
I also suffered from a few other things, but I don't like discussing it > - <


----------



## Tessie (Jul 15, 2014)

I don't have any mental illnesses that I know of....

I just want people who suffer from depression and are taking anti-depressants to try and just think positive. I understand, I don't know what it feels like to be depressed, and no I don't. But I do believe it's you and you only who can make yourself happy. Anti-depressants are not good to be on your whole life, they stop working eventually where you have to routinely switch to another brand if you depend on them. I work at a pharmacy and see people who live off of them, as well as other medications like Xanax/Alprazolam, or Adderall/Amphetamine, and it's so sad. I truly believe one has the capacity to throw away their medications and start a life where their goal is to think positive, and do good to themselves (eat healthy, exercise, meditate, and love yourself.)

I watch this Youtuber and she's such an inspiration. She suffered from severe depression, her and her sister. One day she decided that she doesn't want to take her anti-depressants anymore and threw them all out and to live the life of happiness, she tried to tell her sister to do the same but it didn't work out. She started doing holistic healthy eating, and exercising. She said being happy and thinking happy was so incredibly hard but she's such a bright face now. During her recovery to being happy though, her sister committed suicide, but in some way she grew from that.

Here's a video of hers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxv7ofhu3dE


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

Tessie said:


> I don't have any mental illnesses that I know of....
> 
> I just want people who suffer from depression and are taking anti-depressants to try and just think positive. I understand, I don't know what it feels like to be depressed, and no I don't. But I do believe it's you and you only who can make yourself happy. Anti-depressants are not good to be on your whole life, they stop working eventually where you have to routinely switch to another brand if you depend on them. I work at a pharmacy and see people who live off of them, as well as other medications like Xanax/Alprazolam, or Adderall/Amphetamine, and it's so sad. I truly believe one has the capacity to throw away their medications and start a life where their goal is to think positive, and do good to themselves (eat healthy, exercise, meditate, and love yourself.)
> 
> ...



your line of thinking is correct, but just know it isnt that easy. ive been on meds half my life, and theyve never truly worked for me.
but, if i stopped them now, i know i would kill myself. i dont even need to be off of them to want to but thats a different story

rewiring your brain to love yourself isnt easy. its doable, yes, but personally, i dont think ill ever be able to do it. i have hopes for others, though, and i wish everyone the best of luck.

edit: also, as a pharmacist you would know that stopping your medications suddenly can cause serious ****. i hope that girl did it gradually. 
also, the goal that therapists try to teach us (or at least some of mine have) is definitely to try to live healthier and use coping mechanisms like meditation and exercising and eating healthy. again, though, its not easy.


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

Oh yeah, I have had really bad anxiety before. At one point it was so bad that I couldn't go out in public. I would have random anxiety attacks and I was afraid to be alone.

But that was 5 years ago, I've come a long way since then.

And I have ADD and ADHD


----------



## toricrossing (Jul 15, 2014)

I was diagnosed with ADHD towards the beginning of my 6th grade year. I've gotten many tests done to see if I have ADHD and I do in fact have it. I was also diagnosed with major depression and take antidepressants every day. I was suicidal at one point in my life during high school and that really pushed my depression over the edge. I also have OCD. I need to have things in a certain spot or else I'll freak out. I currently take 5 pills a day for all of my problems. I used to take 7, but one pill that I used to take made me lose a ton of weight and I was close to being anorexic. I'm a lot healthier now and I'm eating better.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm bipolar and I'm on meds. I would say they are a help but I would rather not be on them. I'm not going to type my life story out because it would be to boring. I would say I started feeling like I dud in the summer of 2012 which I why I'm dreading this summer as for me being around my friends is a great help. Also if anyone wants to talk to me I'm happy to do my best to help, I may be only 14 but I know what feeling suicidal (if only a little) is like. I love helping people out so please let me try 

Also I think people think being bipolar is not as bad as you get to be really happy for awhile but I personally feel out of control a lot  and that's no fun at all at least when I'm depressed I'm in control. Sorry for having a little rant there.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 15, 2014)

I've never been diagnosed, but I really think I have depression. I know the online tests don't mean much, but all of them say I show signs of being severely depressed. And I think I do show the signs. I just can't make myself do anything. I dread leaving the house, or doing anything, or seeing anyone, even if I should be happy about it. It feels like it takes all my strength to get out of bed. And then there's the suicidal thoughts and thoughts/actions related to those. 

I also think I have social anxiety. I think everyone is always watching and judging, even if they have no clue who I am. In stores, I always have to count my money repeatedly and it makes me so nervous to check out or stuff like that. When I try to talk it feels like my throat is closing up, and the words get stuck, and then when I talk it ends up coming out as a barely audible whisper. But I've never been diagnosed, so I don't know.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 15, 2014)

Bulbadragon said:


> I've never been diagnosed, but I really think I have depression. I know the online tests don't mean much, but all of them say I show signs of being severely depressed. And I think I do show the signs. I just can't make myself do anything. I dread leaving the house, or doing anything, or seeing anyone, even if I should be happy about it. It feels like it takes all my strength to get out of bed. And then there's the suicidal thoughts and thoughts/actions related to those.
> 
> I also think I have social anxiety. I think everyone is always watching and judging, even if they have no clue who I am. In stores, I always have to count my money repeatedly and it makes me so nervous to check out or stuff like that. When I try to talk it feels like my throat is closing up, and the words get stuck, and then when I talk it ends up coming out as a barely audible whisper. But I've never been diagnosed, so I don't know.



Please go to a doctor, I can't stress how important I think it is that you get help. Even if it is nothing then at least you don't have to worry it anymore. If you think you need help then you should try and get it. Please, even if you find it a hard thing to do it will help in the long term. Please


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Please go to a doctor, I can't stress how important I think it is that you get help. Even if it is nothing then at least you don't have to worry it anymore. If you think you need help then you should try and get it. Please, even if you find it a hard thing to do it will help in the long term. Please



this tbh
it sounds liek you really need to go, as hard as it is. find a therapist, or go to your regular doctor -- anything. you need it.


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

Does ASD ( Autism Spectrum Disorder ) count?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 15, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Does ASD ( Autism Spectrum Disorder ) count?



of course


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 15, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> your line of thinking is correct, but just know it isnt that easy. ive been on meds half my life, and theyve never truly worked for me.
> but, if i stopped them now, i know i would kill myself. i dont even need to be off of them to want to but thats a different story
> 
> rewiring your brain to love yourself isnt easy. its doable, yes, but personally, i dont think ill ever be able to do it. i have hopes for others, though, and i wish everyone the best of luck.
> ...



Yea, I definitely need my medication because there is a chemical imbalance in my brain, which causes my OCD, depression and Generalized Anxiety. It's a physical, chemical imbalance, and while you can't see it visually, it's there, and it's very complex, which is why there is such stigma around anti-depressants and mental illness--people fear what they cannot see or understand completely...

But personally, I need to be on the medication as well in order to correct that imbalance, just as someone with high blood pressure needs to take medication to lower their blood pressure.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 15, 2014)

KCourtnee said:


> I'm a little bipolar. I don't have super crazy moments, but I get mad super easily. Not a lot makes me super mad, but when I'm mad, I get REALLY mad.
> Sometimes I think I have depression but I'm not sure. It's definitely not severe, because I'm not always depressed, but when I do get depressed I get really depressed.
> I'm not on any meds because I don't believe in "solving" a problem by creating another one. I mean, think about it, you take antidepressants to help depression/anxiety/etc and you feel fine on the meds, but what happens when you wanna stop because you realize that the meds are very harmful to your body? Those meds are addictive and stopping them can actually give you worse anxiety/depression than you ever had to begin with, so why go through that? I'd rather just overcome it the natural way



I agree with the meds part. They're really addictive and if you take it all away the problem is just going to come back, it's just like masking it pretty much.

I was diagnosed with depression, anxiety, and ednos around 2-3 years ago. I was a mess, I still suspect I might have some sort of bipolar or mood disorder, the thing is I don't think they noticed my mood swings or anything while I had all those doctors. In the past they wanted me on medication & I was in therapy, I took some but I stopped because I was scared of the side effects and how it was working on me. To this day I think I've gotten a lot better but it's still difficult, I just managed to find ways to cope with a lot of my symptoms. My anxiety was so bad to the point where I stopped going to school for a long while, along with the other things. I feel like I should go back for therapy because I still feel like I might relapse at any time & occasionally I'll get really anxious for dumb reasons, or feel really depressed for a few days and then it goes away. idk, I don't have money for that though. all I really do is just try and distract myself as much as I can from any of it. but I mean, I went from being extremely suicidal and when I think of it things are significantly better.


----------



## Beary (Jul 15, 2014)

I have ASD, more specifically, Aspergers Syndrome.
It makes life harder, but I power through it. ^-^


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 15, 2014)

Uxie said:


> I'm bipolar and I'm on meds. I would say they are a help but I would rather not be on them. I'm not going to type my life story out because it would be to boring. I would say I started feeling like I dud in the summer of 2012 which I why I'm dreading this summer as for me being around my friends is a great help. Also if anyone wants to talk to me I'm happy to do my best to help, I may be only 14 but I know what feeling suicidal (if only a little) is like. I love helping people out so please let me try
> 
> Also I think people think being bipolar is not as bad as you get to be really happy for awhile but I personally feel out of control a lot  and that's no fun at all at least when I'm depressed I'm in control. Sorry for having a little rant there.



i've been diagnosed with bipolar for over two years and the meds do help with the depressive episodes. i'm taken off and on them because of previous overdoses and i have massive withdrawal symptoms, but if i'd never had them to begin with i don't know where i'd be, my symptoms back then were worse than my withdrawal symptoms.

do you have bipolar disorder 1 or 2?


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I have ASD, more specifically, Aspergers Syndrome.
> It makes life harder, but I power through it. ^-^



Good for you! One of my past therapists told me that having difficulties like ours wasn't fair...but at the same time, it gives us a different perspective on the world and life that others cannot have or possibly understand. In a way, there is a silver lining, I suppose. I try to remember that as much as possible, especially when I'm having a rough time.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 16, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> i've been diagnosed with bipolar for over two years and the meds do help with the depressive episodes. i'm taken off and on them because of previous overdoses and i have massive withdrawal symptoms, but if i'd never had them to begin with i don't know where i'd be, my symptoms back then were worse than my withdrawal symptoms.
> 
> do you have bipolar disorder 1 or 2?




Bipolar disorder 2, how about you? Also if you ever need to talk, let me know.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 16, 2014)

I was raised to not believe in ADD or ADHD as diseases. As for what I believe, I think it gets severely over diagnosed. I hope to be a psychologist though so I'm trying to learn to be more understanding, lol.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I was raised to not believe in ADD or ADHD as diseases. As for what I believe, I think it gets severely over diagnosed. I hope to be a psychologist though so I'm trying to learn to be more understanding, lol.



I tend to agree with you it is overdiagnosed and overtreated (is that a word?). But I`m sceptic about the whole pharmaceutical industry in honesty.

Still though, this doesn`t mean that when you do actually have ADD or ADHD it can be really hard to deal with. I`m sure that when you go study psychology, you run into so many facts, that soon that what you were told to believe will be blown to pieces. You can`t argue with facts huh?


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

Uxie said:


> Bipolar disorder 2, how about you? Also if you ever need to talk, let me know.



i have 2 as well! thank you, you too


----------



## duhkee (Jul 16, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I was raised to not believe in ADD or ADHD as diseases. As for what I believe, I think it gets severely over diagnosed. I hope to be a psychologist though so I'm trying to learn to be more understanding, lol.


I would be very happy if this was true and ADHD was just something made up, I assure you it would make my life much easier to handle if I didn't have it and didn't need meds to have an almost regular day at least once in a while that other people get to have more often.


Oh, for the thread: ADHD. It's so much fun when everything feels like **** and you can't concentrate or have a little bit of quiet in the head.. Right?  (yeah, a tiny bit of sarcasm there..)
Only thing to do is get used to it and make it work to learn to live with it.. And if lucky, without help or meds in the future.


----------



## Nage (Jul 16, 2014)

i dont think i have any
id like to write about my mom's... but... maybe i'll leave that out
so i might possibly have some of what she has through genetics and what not
or maybe it's just that she's a really rude person and cant grasp the concept of courtesy ^________^y
nvm she lashes out randomly >_____> or is that not an illness
idk. maybe it's not as severe as what other people have :/
/sympathybutnoempathy


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 16, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with Bipolar type 2 disorder 


Spoiler











I've also been diagnosed last year with avoident and dependent personality disorder 



Spoiler: APD













Spoiler: DPD


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jul 16, 2014)

I have GAD and my Doctor suspects I may suffer from Paranoia too so I'm going to be tested for that at some point, though I think he may be right.

My GAD is such as pain in the bum, for example last Saturday I went into town with my mum and I was completely fine, I go into town again a few days later and I have a panic attack in the car and my Anxiety played up the whole time :/ It can be very unpredictable so taking my medication is a must, even if it doesn't always help... Also I don't get jokes or sarcasm at all, so when someone jokes about me I take it very personally and, depending on the joke, it can cause me to have a panic attack. I'm a walking mess, I have no idea how my boyfriend has put up with me.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 16, 2014)

I was diagnosed with bi-polar disorder early on, I have accepted it; however I used to throw things and scream when my anger attacks were onset ;_; I am now quite calm compared to previous <: I almost broke a cellphone as a teen ugh not good Dx

I also have some weird problem with panic/anxiety attacks but both of these are being controlled so now I feel normal enough <:

I could go on about my family haha, we have many problems; except my mom xD


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I have GAD and my Doctor suspects I may suffer from Paranoia too so I'm going to be tested for that at some point, though I think he may be right.
> 
> My GAD is such as pain in the bum, for example last Saturday I went into town with my mum and I was completely fine, I go into town again a few days later and I have a panic attack in the car and my Anxiety played up the whole time :/ It can be very unpredictable so taking my medication is a must, even if it doesn't always help... Also I don't get jokes or sarcasm at all, so when someone jokes about me I take it very personally and, depending on the joke, it can cause me to have a panic attack. I'm a walking mess, I have no idea how my boyfriend has put up with me.



Exactly what happens to me, so I completely get it. You should look into mindfulness, Progressive Muscle relaxation, or deep diaphragmatic breathing. They can help


----------



## Tessie (Jul 16, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> your line of thinking is correct, but just know it isnt that easy. ive been on meds half my life, and theyve never truly worked for me.
> but, if i stopped them now, i know i would kill myself. i dont even need to be off of them to want to but thats a different story
> 
> rewiring your brain to love yourself isnt easy. its doable, yes, but personally, i dont think ill ever be able to do it. i have hopes for others, though, and i wish everyone the best of luck.
> ...





Oh dear...I think there was some misunderstandings! lol


First, I'm not a pharmacist, never said I was  I just said I work at a pharmacy, sorry for the confusion. It would be awesome if I was a pharmacist though! I'd be making lots of money. 

Second, when I said "she threw her medications out" I didn't mean she stopped cold turkey! I don't know her full story, but the main point was to say she decided to stop taking her antidepressants, is all. 

and last, I'm sorry if I offended you, like I said in my previous post I have no idea the struggle or how it is to have depression, but my mother had it, and I watch this girl, and I just truly believe in my heart that you honestly can turn your life around and only you can do so. I saw my mother stop taking her anti-depressants, and she's an overall happier person now, as well.

I hope one day you are able to talk to your therapist and maybe make the gradual journey stopping your medication and going on the route of holistic healing <3!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 16, 2014)

Tessie said:


> Oh dear...I think there was some misunderstandings! lol
> 
> 
> First, I'm not a pharmacist, never said I was  I just said I work at a pharmacy, sorry for the confusion. It would be awesome if I was a pharmacist though! I'd be making lots of money.
> ...



oh im sorry i mustve misread, i tend to do that a lot
and no i wasnt offended haha, i apologize if i came off that way. i guess im mostly jsut wistful, wish i knew what it was like to be on your end hehe

but thank you very much <333


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 16, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I was raised to not believe in ADD or ADHD as diseases. As for what I believe, I think it gets severely over diagnosed. I hope to be a psychologist though so I'm trying to learn to be more understanding, lol.



As someone with a kindergarten teacher as a mother with two cousins with ADHD, I can tell you ADHD and ADD are completely real things. Like any condition, it comes in varying degrees of seriousness. Kindergarten is usually when it begins to really show, or the parents realize their kids aren't just wild. Most of these kids _cannot_ concentrate and in some cases, control themselves. My mom has kids that are awful at the beginning of the school year, but if the parents take the kids to a doctor about it and they get on medication, they function much, much better. They do better and class and get in trouble a lot less often. 

As for the medicine thing - I have two cousins with ADHD. One is in his twenties and has his most under control now, but if he has to do something where it is of the utmost importance that he concentrate, he still takes his medication. He still loses a lot of things and can't settle down and is constantly changing jobs. 

My other cousin will be 18 this October and he's in 11th grade - barely. He has ADHD too, but his parents don't believe in medication for that. He is always getting into trouble and is badly behaved. Not because he's rebellious or hates his parents or anything, but he just can't control himself. That's why he's failed grades and is barely scraping through now, because he just can't concentrate or control himself. 

I'm not saying that all cases of ADHD are that serious, or that everybody with ADHD and ADD need medications. Some can function well without it, like my older cousin. And some people benefit from medication. Just like with any condition.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

Colour Bandit said:


> I have GAD and my Doctor suspects I may suffer from Paranoia too so I'm going to be tested for that at some point, though I think he may be right.
> 
> My GAD is such as pain in the bum, for example last Saturday I went into town with my mum and I was completely fine, I go into town again a few days later and I have a panic attack in the car and my Anxiety played up the whole time :/ It can be very unpredictable so taking my medication is a must, even if it doesn't always help... Also I don't get jokes or sarcasm at all, so when someone jokes about me I take it very personally and, depending on the joke, it can cause me to have a panic attack. I'm a walking mess, I have no idea how my boyfriend has put up with me.



Sorry to ask, but what does GAD stand for?


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

I have major depressive disorder (unipolar disorder). Its like bipolar but without the mania. So basically random weeks and monthes of depression. When im depressed I cant sleep. I also was diagnosed with agoraphobia a while back, but it was a misdiagnosis (imo). I just have trouble with feeling confined or not being able to leave if I wanted to. I also have mild OCD and anxiety. It seems like a lot but i've lived with all of it since I can remember. My dad and grandmother both have mental illnesses, it kind of runs in the family. therapy doesn't help because it isnt caused by any specific issue, just chemical imbalances. I've learned to be able to deal with it.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

mishka said:


> I have major depressive disorder (unipolar disorder). Its like bipolar but without the mania. So basically random weeks and monthes of depression. When im depressed I cant sleep. I also was diagnosed with agoraphobia a while back, but it was a misdiagnosis (imo). I just have trouble with feeling confined or not being able to leave if I wanted to. I also have mild OCD and anxiety. It seems like a lot but i've lived with all of it since I can remember. My dad and grandmother both have mental illnesses, it kind of runs in the family. therapy doesn't help because it isnt caused by any specific issue, just chemical imbalances. I've learned to be able to deal with it.



I have a lot of similar symptoms. I have OCD, Major Depressive Disorder, and Generalized Anxiety Disorder. I have difficulty leaving the house as well, but not agoraphobia. Have you tried taking medication? Also, you could maybe look into Dialectical Behavior Therapy (DBT), Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) and Exposure and Response Prevention Therapy (ERP) in addition to medication. I'm currently on medication, have gone through cycles of DBT, CBT and ERP and they've helped for me, though it still is hard of course.


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> I have a lot of similar symptoms. I have OCD, Major Depressive Disorder, and Generalized Anxiety Disorder. I have difficulty leaving the house as well, but not agoraphobia. Have you tried taking medication? Also, you could maybe look into Dialectical Behavior Therapy (DBT), Cognitive Behavior Therapy (CBT) and Exposure and Response Prevention Therapy (ERP) in addition to medication. I'm currently on medication, have gone through cycles of DBT, CBT and ERP and they've helped for me, though it still is hard of course.



I've been on and off antidepressants since I was 8. currently i'm just on trazadone which is an antidepressant that helps me sleep (I have insomnia). I've done different types of therapy since I was really little. I know i've done CBT and ERP. None of it seems to help. sometime it gets really disappointing when nothing seems to work. I stopped therapy two years ago I think. Just don't see the point in doing it again especially since I have to use my moms money and it makes me feel guilty. Im glad therapy has helped you though, for most people it does seem to help. I just don't like talking to people. Whats DBT?


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 16, 2014)

i'm on and off eskalith (lithium for my bipolar) because i abused the medication quite a bit, but i still have zoloft (an antidepressant) to assist with my anxiety and depression (which obviously stems from having three other disorders for three years). i absolutely hate zoloft, it does nothing good for me and i'd much rather have my eskalith back but i'm stupid and i can't!


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

mishka said:


> I've been on and off antidepressants since I was 8. currently i'm just on trazadone which is an antidepressant that helps me sleep (I have insomnia). I've done different types of therapy since I was really little. I know i've done CBT and ERP. None of it seems to help. sometime it gets really disappointing when nothing seems to work. I stopped therapy two years ago I think. Just don't see the point in doing it again especially since I have to use my moms money and it makes me feel guilty. Im glad therapy has helped you though, for most people it does seem to help. I just don't like talking to people. Whats DBT?



I was on trazadone as well, but it left me with a sleep "hangover" the next day, which made it hard to function (I was really foggy). I'm sorry to hear that you're struggling and feel helpless. DBT may be the answer, since it combines CBT and acceptance. The two components = CBT (change) and self-acceptance--hence DIelectical Behavior Therapy. It allows you to work on interpersonal effectiveness skills, emotion regulation (which includes healthier sleeping patterns, etc.) and distress tolerance skills. I've gone through an intense program for DBT and it helped tremendously in narrowing the field of intensity for my emotions. They're easier to deal with and now I can have mostly CBT and ERP therapies to treat my OCD instead of having to deal with such extreme emotional waves all of the time. Plus, it helps when I'm by myself and not in therapy, too. You should check out mindfulness meditation as well--that could help and goes along with DBT. Try researching it a bit more--you might be surprised. I thought I didn't need it, but I think everyone could use a little help in that department. 

Anyway, if you have any questions or concerns or just want to talk, feel free to PM me


----------



## mishka (Jul 16, 2014)

yea diff medicines work for diff people. I think I know what you mean about the sleep hangover though. Before my psychiatrist put me on trazadone I tried a different sleeping pill (forgot the name) and it made me feel really funny all day. You know that sucky feeling you get when waking up from a nap? like everything isnt real or something? thats how it made me feel but 24/7. ill research mindfulness meditation later. thanks for your advice. 

Feel free to pm me as well.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> i'm on and off eskalith (lithium for my bipolar) because i abused the medication quite a bit, but i still have zoloft (an antidepressant) to assist with my anxiety and depression (which obviously stems from having three other disorders for three years). i absolutely hate zoloft, it does nothing good for me and i'd much rather have my eskalith back but i'm stupid and i can't!



Zoloft didn't do much for me, either. To be fair, I couldn't take very high doses because I had negative side effects at those higher dosages...I prefer Prozac and Luvox.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

I take Zoloft for anxiety.
When I don't take it, I get very nervous and anxious.


----------



## MayorErin (Jul 16, 2014)

do phobias count? if so, i've looked up the official names for a few of mine.

 alektorophobia - fear of chickens
 arachnophobia - fear of spiders (obvious)
 hadephobia - fear of hell
 hippophobia - fear of horses
 insectophobia - fear of insects
pretty general things. i think i may develop anger management issues later on in life, though. more serious than they are, i mean.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

MayorErin said:


> do phobias count? if so, i've looked up the official names for a few of mine.
> 
> alektorophobia - fear of chickens
> arachnophobia - fear of spiders (obvious)
> ...



Spiders. -shivers with disgust and fear- I feel you xD


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

I HATE BUTTERFLIES
Is that weird?


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I HATE BUTTERFLIES
> Is that weird?



what have the precious butterflies done to you?


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

in-a-pickle said:


> what have the precious butterflies done to you?



Flap in my face.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I HATE BUTTERFLIES
> Is that weird?



I`m gonna go with delightfully quirky.


----------



## AutumnFirefly (Jul 16, 2014)

I have Borderline Personality Disorder, Depression and Anxiety. I don't want to go into much detail about it, but its tough living with this.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 16, 2014)

AutumnFirefly said:


> I have Borderline Personality Disorder, Depression and Anxiety. I don't want to go into much detail about it, but its tough living with this.



I have borderline traits as well, not full BPD, but yea, it's very hard. I'm sorry--if you want to talk, PM me


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 16, 2014)

Goes for me as well firefly, I also have borderline personality disorder.


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

*awkwardly shuffles around*
I'm very antisocial, but that may be because I'm on the autism spectrum. I don't seek socialization.
This also may be because the chemical that makes me nonsocial in my brain is very high. ( I read books yo )


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

My parents think they can diagnose me with depression, kind of annoyed by it but oh well.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> *awkwardly shuffles around*
> I'm very antisocial, but that may be because I'm on the autism spectrum. I don't seek socialization.
> This also may be because the chemical that makes me nonsocial in my brain is very high. ( I read books yo )



well, you're certainly not anti-social on here--besides, being anti-social is only a bad thing when you feel like it is.  Just be you! and try to be happy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> My parents think they can diagnose me with depression, kind of annoyed by it but oh well.



Parents think they know everything because they made you xD lol


----------



## Saylor (Jul 17, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Parents think they know everything because they made you xD lol


oh yeah, I wouldn't mind it except I don't have it and they want me on meds lol.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My parents think they can diagnose me with depression, kind of annoyed by it but oh well.



My parents invited a psychologist to our house many years ago, without telling me about it. Man, I was pissed at them. Good thing was though with the psychologist around, I could freely yell at my parents. 

Parents are just...parents.


----------



## falloutmaci (Jul 17, 2014)

I have anxiety and ADD


----------



## Saylor (Jul 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> My parents invited a psychologist to our house many years ago, without telling me about it. Man, I was pissed at them. Good thing was though with the psychologist around, I could freely yell at my parents.
> 
> Parents are just...parents.


wow haha, I'd be pissed too to be honest. I couldn't see my parents doing that but they have their own weird ways of doing stuff. my dad especially, he's been urging me to take a different kind of drug but I won't get too much into odd ways.

- - - Post Merge - - -



falloutmaci said:


> I have anxiety and ADD


I have anxiety too so let me know if you're ever in need of someone to talk over it with.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

Saylor said:


> wow haha, I'd be pissed too to be honest. I couldn't see my parents doing that but they have their own weird ways of doing stuff. my dad especially, he's been urging me to take a different kind of drug but I won't get too much into odd ways.



Yeah, I guess thats what you can take out of it. It really tests your ability and drive to keep your own life in your own hands. You are the one who knows what your feeling and what helps you and what doesn`t. Even when it comes from a good heart, it is not Always helpful when people start butting in.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 17, 2014)

Assburgers(Does it count as a mental illness?), ADD and major depressive disorder. I also have started getting anxiety attacks, so I got that going for me.


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 17, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Zoloft didn't do much for me, either. To be fair, I couldn't take very high doses because I had negative side effects at those higher dosages...I prefer Prozac and Luvox.



yea i used to be on prozac but then they changed me over to zoloft and i don't even take it anymore, i need lithium to balance out my bipolar episodes but i've lost interest in my illnesses and medication. it's so tedious now i don't even care


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> yea i used to be on prozac but then they changed me over to zoloft and i don't even take it anymore, i need lithium to balance out my bipolar episodes but i've lost interest in my illnesses and medication. it's so tedious now i don't even care



Does that mean you can deal with it without the medication? Because if it is worse this way, you might not be giving up on your medication, but maybe on your own wellbeing. That would be a shame.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Yokie said:


> *Assburgers*(Does it count as a mental illness?), ADD and major depressive disorder. I also have started getting anxiety attacks, so I got that going for me.



Pleaaaase don't spell it like that. >->
It's insulting to a fellow Aspergian.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Pleaaaase don't spell it like that. >->
> It's insulting to a fellow Assburgerian.


FTFY

Don't have any I can think of and haven't been diagnosed with any. When I was a lot younger I had some anger management issues, but surprisingly these days I'm a lot more calm and quiet.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> FTFY
> 
> Don't have any I can think of and haven't been diagnosed with any. When I was a lot younger I had some anger management issues, but surprisingly these days I'm a lot more calm and quiet.



Nice, editing my reply like that. Quite funny.

*snorts*


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Nice, editing my reply like that. Quite funny.
> 
> *snorts*


12 year olds on coke. What has this world come to? Also nice on-topic response, it seems like you made that post only to provoke me and seek attention. In any case, feel free to reply again with another ignorant, snarky comment because you can't take a joke. I'll be the clearly more mature person and end this before it starts.

I believe nobody has a mental illness or disorder until they are diagnosed by a professional. Self-diagnosing yourself is one of the most ignorant (and in some cases attention-seeking) things you can do.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

I was diagnosed by a professional. It's made life hard, but I can almost believe I'm normal.
I'm lucky to not have a ver severe case of Aspergers/ASD.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 17, 2014)

This may not be the place to talk about this, but I really need some help at the moment. I've gone into relapse with my eating disorder. I can't bring myself to eat. I've had about 300 calories in the past 3 days. I don't feel like I can talk to my family because they just get annoyed about it. I really don't know what to do... I feel like I'm on the verge passing out all the time, but I just can't bring myself to eat...


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> This may not be the place to talk about this, but I really need some help at the moment. I've gone into relapse with my eating disorder. I can't bring myself to eat. I've had about 300 calories in the past 3 days. I don't feel like I can talk to my family because they just get annoyed about it. I really don't know what to do... I feel like I'm on the verge passing out all the time, but I just can't bring myself to eat...


I'm far from a professional on the subject but I suggest you see one, since they will help you more than anybody could. My advice? Find a way to drive yourself to eat something, because eventually you _will_ have to. Do something you enjoy, or watch something that inspires you, or really anything that you can think of that will help you eat. But seeking professional help is your best bet.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> I'm far from a professional on the subject but I suggest you see one, since they will help you more than anybody could. My advice? Find a way to drive yourself to eat something, because eventually you _will_ have to. Do something you enjoy, or watch something that inspires you, or really anything that you can think of that will help you eat. But seeking professional help is your best bet.



Finally, we agree on something. I was about to post, but you said it quicker.


----------



## Squeaks (Jul 17, 2014)

Diagnosed with depression and severe anxiety. It's easy to bring me down, scare me off, and make me cry. I'm currently a shut-in since my anxiety is at its highest. But if I don't go outside I know its just going to get worse. Company makes me happy, but I also feel like I don't deserve it when I'm down, so I avoid people for awhile until I feel normal. I only have one person looking out for me and it's my boyfriend. I'm always anxious he might leave me someday cause of how difficult I am.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Finally, we agree on something. I was about to post, but you said it quicker.


Okay? Did you really have to post that then?



KerysEliza_ said:


> This may not be the place to talk about this, but I really need some help at the moment. I've gone into relapse with my eating disorder. I can't bring myself to eat. I've had about 300 calories in the past 3 days. I don't feel like I can talk to my family because they just get annoyed about it. I really don't know what to do... I feel like I'm on the verge passing out all the time, but I just can't bring myself to eat...


Also Kerys, if your family is inconsiderate about your disorder, talk to your friends and others who are close to you. If they are truly your friends they'll understand, and will be there for you and help you start more regular eating habits. Even if you don't realize or believe it, there will always be someone who cares, even if you don't know them.


----------



## Beary (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Okay? Did you really have to post that then?
> 
> 
> Also Kerys, if your family is inconsiderate about your disorder, talk to your friends and others who are close to you. If they are truly your friends they'll understand, and will be there for you and help you start more regular eating habits. There will always be someone who cares, even if you don't even know them.



Just trying to be kind, jeez.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> This may not be the place to talk about this, but I really need some help at the moment. I've gone into relapse with my eating disorder. I can't bring myself to eat. I've had about 300 calories in the past 3 days. I don't feel like I can talk to my family because they just get annoyed about it. I really don't know what to do... I feel like I'm on the verge passing out all the time, but I just can't bring myself to eat...



I`m sorry to hear you going through this. I`m far from experienced in this area, but I did spend a lot of time with people who used to suffer from eating disorders and I`ve seen how hard it is to deal with. Thats also my advice really. Seek contact with other people dealing with this. Things like support groups, maybe online contact via mail, etc. It can really help talking to someone who has went through the same thing. 

Don`t give up on your parents or other family to soon. They might understand or sympathize more then you think. Their annoyance might just as easily be pure concern over your wellbeing. Its important to keep communication open with those who care for you. When I think back to how people at my workplace dealt with it, they also had to force themselves to eat, but did so by making it a less big transition. As in still eating, but not as much as you would normally, or maybe something more tasty. They would compensate it by eating slightly more often a day. Find a way that works for you. Invite family or a friend and eat out for example if that helps for you. 

I saw people go through hell because they couldnt get themselves to eat. Its hard to understand for an outsider like me, but do know that I hope you find a way to bounce back. Sometimes a person has to break through their own barriers to keep up the fight. Just don`t forget that even when you have to do it yourself in the end, there are always possibilities to find support. Since I dont know where you live, i can`t recommend a place to go, but in Holland I would know the perfect place for you.Im sure these places also can be found abroad.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> Okay? Did you really have to post that then?
> 
> 
> Also Kerys, if your family is inconsiderate about your disorder, talk to your friends and others who are close to you. If they are truly your friends they'll understand, and will be there for you and help you start more regular eating habits. Even if you don't realize or believe it, there will always be someone who cares, even if you don't know them.


Thank you, it really means a lot. 
I'm going away with my friend tomorrow, hopefully I'll be better around people. I don't know. I'm trying so hard but I just can't. I got sent to an eating disorder unit before but they really didn't help... It's been two years of trying to deal with it alone and it's slowly killing me.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Just trying to be kind, jeez.


And that's completely fine by me, just don't post in threads like it's your blog (just like that post) unless you have something that relates/contributes to the thread.

I have a few friends with mental disorders, as well as one or two that act as if they do to seek pity and attention from others, and that really disgusts me. I guess they just fail to understand the seriousness of a mental disorder, and think they can just play the victim if someone points out their ignorant and offensive actions.


----------



## KerysEliza_ (Jul 17, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> I`m sorry to hear you going through this. I`m far from experienced in this area, but I did spend a lot of time with people who used to suffer from eating disorders and I`ve seen how hard it is to deal with. Thats also my advice really. Seek contact with other people dealing with this. Things like support groups, maybe online contact via mail, etc. It can really help talking to someone who has went through the same thing.
> 
> Don`t give up on your parents or other family to soon. They might understand or sympathize more then you think. Their annoyance might just as easily be pure concern over your wellbeing. Its important to keep communication open with those who care for you. When I think back to how people at my workplace dealt with it, they also had to force themselves to eat, but did so by making it a less big transition. As in still eating, but not as much as you would normally, or maybe something more tasty. They would compensate it by eating slightly more often a day. Find a way that works for you. Invite family or a friend and eat out for example if that helps for you.
> 
> I saw people go through hell because they couldnt get themselves to eat. Its hard to understand for an outsider like me, but do know that I hope you find a way to bounce back. Sometimes a person has to break through their own barriers to keep up the fight. Just don`t forget that even when you have to do it yourself in the end, there are always possibilities to find support. Since I dont know where you live, i can`t recommend a place to go, but in Holland I would know the perfect place for you.Im sure these places also can be found abroad.



Thank you so much. I've tried to talk to other people with EDs but I feel like one of us always seems to relapse and trigger the other and I don't want to be a trigger to anyone else. I'd feel so guilty. I live in England... It's all a bit **** over here. 
I might give it a little more time and if I can't sort it out myself, then talk to my family again.. I can't deal with all the **** I'll get from them... 
Thank you again. It really does mean a lot.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 17, 2014)

I would like to blather something out that may or may not be that important. 

*But I'm tired of taking all these pills.* I'm so tired. I take like five every morning. Three of them are the same medication- they just don't make a higher dosage pill, I guess. 

It just looks like so much sometimes. Like I literally just take meds by the handful and it's disheartening. Like _'oh, look how messed up I am I need all these drugs to feel normal'. _

ffffff.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr. L said:


> I believe nobody has a mental illness or disorder until they are diagnosed by a professional. Self-diagnosing yourself is one of the most ignorant (and in some cases attention-seeking) things you can do.



I honestly don't think self-diagnosing is that bad. There are situations for why people can't see a professional. Besides, self-diagnosing can be the first step to getting help. If I never thought I had depression I would've never gone to see a doctor. I know there are some people who are too poor/busy to see a professional. My friend worries she has borderline personality disorder but she can't get a professional diagnosis because her mother will treat her terribly if she found out she was mentally ill. I think as long as they're doing it respectfully and they have researched it then it's fine. I think some self diagnosing autistics don't want autism to be on the public record or something y'know, since they don't want that to stop them from getting a job. (Ex: The employer sees they have autism and doesn't want to hire them) or something like that. I'm fine with people self-diagnosing depression for themselves if they truly feel they have it. I mean if they're doing it to be trendy and cool, then yes I would be really annoyed. but idk. I think there's a difference between people who self-diagnose because they think mental illness is cool and people who truly believe they have something.


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 17, 2014)

tsundere said:


> I honestly don't think self-diagnosing is that bad. There are situations for why people can't see a professional. Besides, self-diagnosing can be the first step to getting help. If I never thought I had depression I would've never gone to see a doctor. I know there are some people who are too poor/busy to see a professional. My friend worries she has borderline personality disorder but she can't get a professional diagnosis because her mother will treat her terribly if she found out she was mentally ill. I think as long as they're doing it respectfully and they have researched it then it's fine. I think some self diagnosing autistics don't want autism to be on the public record or something y'know, since they don't want that to stop them from getting a job. (Ex: The employer sees they have autism and doesn't want to hire them) or something like that. I'm fine with people self-diagnosing depression for themselves if they truly feel they have it. I mean if they're doing it to be trendy and cool, then yes I would be really annoyed. but idk. I think there's a difference between people who self-diagnose because they think mental illness is cool and people who truly believe they have something.


I completely agree with you. What I meant by self-diagnosing is believing 100% that you have x disorder, and you go around telling people and yourself that you have it even though you haven't been to a professional for a proper diagnosis. There's nothing wrong with researching and thinking you have a mental disorder, it usually speeds up the process of getting a professional diagnosis, which in turn starts the process of treating and controlling it sooner. But taking it to the next level and believing that you have it and making others believe you have it too is unacceptable to me unless you've been diagnosed by a professional. Of course some disorders and illnesses are much easier to spot and diagnose (such as depression), but that doesn't exclude those who think they have one of the more obvious ones to not seek a professional diagnosis.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 17, 2014)

KerysEliza_ said:


> Thank you so much. I've tried to talk to other people with EDs but I feel like one of us always seems to relapse and trigger the other and I don't want to be a trigger to anyone else. I'd feel so guilty. I live in England... It's all a bit **** over here.
> I might give it a little more time and if I can't sort it out myself, then talk to my family again.. I can't deal with all the **** I'll get from them...
> Thank you again. It really does mean a lot.



Generally people join support groups to get and give support to eachother, so please don`t be afraid to trigger others. When you do feel bad you can tell them your experience and how you try to cope with it, that might help them next time they face it. There is strength in numbers as they say, instead of looking at it from a downward spiral viewpoint, maybe in a way you can also see you can give eachother learning opportunities and chances to grow. 

I have lead a support group shortly and if one thing is important it is that you can share everything and you help eachother. But if it is not your cup of tea, thats possible ofcourse. Best of luck n


----------



## Vulpixi (Jul 17, 2014)

I have depression, social anxiety, general anxiety, ADHD, and dysphoria, which is like bipolar disorder.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 17, 2014)

tsundere said:


> I honestly don't think self-diagnosing is that bad. There are situations for why people can't see a professional. Besides, self-diagnosing can be the first step to getting help. If I never thought I had depression I would've never gone to see a doctor. I know there are some people who are too poor/busy to see a professional. My friend worries she has borderline personality disorder but she can't get a professional diagnosis because her mother will treat her terribly if she found out she was mentally ill. I think as long as they're doing it respectfully and they have researched it then it's fine. I think some self diagnosing autistics don't want autism to be on the public record or something y'know, since they don't want that to stop them from getting a job. (Ex: The employer sees they have autism and doesn't want to hire them) or something like that. I'm fine with people self-diagnosing depression for themselves if they truly feel they have it. I mean if they're doing it to be trendy and cool, then yes I would be really annoyed. but idk. I think there's a difference between people who self-diagnose because they think mental illness is cool and people who truly believe they have something.



100% agree, if I has never accepted that I may be bipolar I would never be at the stage I'm at now. I did take a few online tests (with a big pinch of salt) and then told my mum about my concerns. I got a professional diagnosis and my life is a bit better now


----------



## Keyblade (Jul 17, 2014)

I have misophonia, selective sound disorder.


----------



## MayorPeach (Jul 17, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with MDD, severe anxiety, dermatophagia, dermatillomania, and trichotillomania.

Despression/anxiety started when I was about 15-16. Skin picking/hair pulling didn't start until about a year ago (I'm 25 now). I've been on 3 different types of anti-depressants. Currently I'm on the highest dosage of Zoloft.

Just one day I'd like to know what it feels like to be healthy mentally and physically.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 17, 2014)

MayorPeach said:


> Just one day I'd like to know what it feels like to be healthy mentally and physically.


I know how you feel. Even so, when my current therapist told me they would be help me as much as they possibly could to have me be "normal" (they also mentioned it being a weird term), it actually made me scared. I've had anxiety and depression for as long as I can remember, and while I would very much love to get rid of it I'm also afraid of what I'll be like if I don't have them.

But then I realize I'm being stupid because even if they manage to get rid of depression and anxiety issues I'll still be an autistic **** that's having trouble communicating with his surroundings. I'm 25 as well, and my outlook on the world is insanely bitter, simply because very few people actually manage to understand.

Hang in there, though. I'm sure that with time things will be better. That's all we can believe in.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 17, 2014)

MayorPeach said:


> I have been diagnosed with MDD, severe anxiety, dermatophagia, dermatillomania, and trichotillomania.
> 
> Despression/anxiety started when I was about 15-16. Skin picking/hair pulling didn't start until about a year ago (I'm 25 now). I've been on 3 different types of anti-depressants. Currently I'm on the highest dosage of Zoloft.
> 
> Just one day I'd like to know what it feels like to be healthy mentally and physically.



I completely understand you. I feel a lot of bitterness towards the lot that I've been given in life as well (I have MDD, GAD, OCD, skin picking, and some BPD traits). I've gone through different therapies, and from DBT, I have learned that even though anger and bitterness are valid emotions, they might not be effective in accepting the here and now...and staying in the moment is the most important thing next to hope. 

Also, you should look into NAC for hair pulling/skin picking--it helps.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 18, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I know how you feel. Even so, when my current therapist told me they would be help me as much as they possibly could to have me be "normal" (they also mentioned it being a weird term), it actually made me scared. I've had anxiety and depression for as long as I can remember, and while I would very much love to get rid of it I'm also afraid of what I'll be like if I don't have them.
> 
> But then I realize I'm being stupid because even if they manage to get rid of depression and anxiety issues I'll still be an autistic **** that's having trouble communicating with his surroundings. I'm 25 as well, and my outlook on the world is insanely bitter, simply because very few people actually manage to understand.
> 
> Hang in there, though. I'm sure that with time things will be better. That's all we can believe in.



a lot of people in group therapy said they were afraid of being happy because they were so used to depression.
im not afraid of being happy. i miss it. i used to be able to sustain happiness for periods of time, and now its shortening more and more and im already crying typing this lmfao

i also wish for one day of seeing what the other side is like, seeing what its like not to loathe myself, seeing what its like not to be so bitter or cynical or full of upset hatred and anger, or anxious an dn ervous about everythign and paranoid and stuff
or maybe thats just me, but i dont think so

im sure youd do just fine, reindeer. its not stupid to wish for or think about it.

it just hurts to do so.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> a lot of people in group therapy said they were afraid of being happy because they were so used to depression.
> im not afraid of being happy. i miss it. i used to be able to sustain happiness for periods of time, and now its shortening more and more and im already crying typing this lmfao
> 
> i also wish for one day of seeing what the other side is like, seeing what its like not to loathe myself, seeing what its like not to be so bitter or cynical or full of upset hatred and anger, or anxious an dn ervous about everythign and paranoid and stuff
> ...



I always envy people when I see them...asking them in my head, "Why do you get to be so happy, while I'm miserable inside of my own head?" I wish that I could be happy--but I honestly don't remember any time that I was...I don't know how to recognize happiness. There are times where I find relief from my anxiety, I suppose. But...I do want to be happy. A part of me is afraid to be a bit, though, because change is hard for me, and it's ironic, but sadness/anxiety is the norm for me. I also get worried about what it would mean if I didn't have therapy anymore or had to change the way things are going in my life right now...thinking about all of that change in addition to the emotional change just overwhelms me and loops around and around. :/

But yea...it would be really nice not to hate myself for a change.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 18, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> a lot of people in group therapy said they were afraid of being happy because they were so used to depression.
> im not afraid of being happy. i miss it. i used to be able to sustain happiness for periods of time, and now its shortening more and more and im already crying typing this lmfao
> 
> i also wish for one day of seeing what the other side is like, seeing what its like not to loathe myself, seeing what its like not to be so bitter or cynical or full of upset hatred and anger, or anxious an dn ervous about everythign and paranoid and stuff
> ...


Indeed it does. I always get depressed when I think about the stupid mistakes I make, no matter how small. And while I know a lot of things are part of my character, I wonder if things would be better were I a more stable person.

It's especially hard when you have a relationship with somebody that you'd do everything for, and yet all you fear is losing them because you can be such a **** sometimes. My past still haunts me, and I unconsciously project things onto people I know aren't like the people from my past. It hurts me more than they can imagine, because I don't want to think about them like this. I'm also very careful to not mention it too much, in fear of losing them.

I want to get rid of it. I was scared of it for a while but not anymore. Even if it does turn out bad, that I'm a hyperactive jackass or something, it's just as bad as it is now.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Jul 18, 2014)

I have a disorder that makes me awesome.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Indeed it does. I always get depressed when I think about the stupid mistakes I make, no matter how small. And while I know a lot of things are part of my character, I wonder if things would be better were I a more stable person.
> 
> It's especially hard when you have a relationship with somebody that you'd do everything for, and yet all you fear is losing them because you can be such a **** sometimes. My past still haunts me, and I unconsciously project things onto people I know aren't like the people from my past. It hurts me more than they can imagine, because I don't want to think about them like this. I'm also very careful to not mention it too much, in fear of losing them.
> 
> I want to get rid of it. I was scared of it for a while but not anymore. Even if it does turn out bad, that I'm a hyperactive jackass or something, it's just as bad as it is now.



I'm sorry that you're struggling.  I was in a relationship with someone as well...and she wasn't the most emotionally stable person either, but she was more stable than I. My mental health issues wound up becoming too much for her to handle, among other things that included clashes between her and my parents, etc. It didn't seem fair. It wasn't fair. But I think in the future, it may be a silver lining. And no matter what happens, things are going to suck because of mental health issues...but, just like this thread is wonderfully bringing people together, there are ways to see positive aspects for such conditions. And who knows...maybe breaking up with my girlfriend will allow me to focus more on myself and get stronger emotionally. You never know what life has in store...might as well think of the positive because you and I, as I assume, know the negative side of life and thought all too well.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a phobia of veins... ugh..


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

Danielkang2 said:


> I have a phobia of veins... ugh..



That's ok  Everyone has phobias. I have arachnophobia myself...a fear of clowns...dolls...well, creepy dolls xD A heck of lot more, too. But you can't let fear stop you. That's the most important part. Experiencing fear and yet living your life anyway is the definition of bravery...and you do that daily. So validate yourself for that


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I have a disorder that makes me awesome.



Then we even eachother out. 


Oh, and about clowns...they ARE creepy! I would never ever let one near my (future?) kid.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 19, 2014)

ThomasNLD said:


> Then we even eachother out.
> 
> 
> Oh, and about clowns...they ARE creepy! I would never ever let one near my (future?) kid.



Thank you!!!
I hate those people who dress up in costumes, too...like:


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 19, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Thank you!!!
> I hate those people who dress up in costumes, too...like:



Yeah me too, haha. I first want to know who is in it! 
Otherwise it seems like a really unfair encounter to me....


----------



## Aiyana (Jul 19, 2014)

Clowns are petrifying. ;_; I've had a phobia of them since I was 8 years old.

I have a lot of mental disorders, to be honest. DID, PTSD, avoidant personality disorder, social anxiety, depression, atypical anorexia, autism, dyscalculia, etc. I might actually be bipolar, but I haven't been able to get that properly checked out yet. :c

Sometimes it feels impossible to ever be a happy, healthy person.


----------



## Beary (Jul 19, 2014)

GameLaxer said:


> Thank you!!!
> I hate those people who dress up in costumes, too...like:
> 
> View attachment 56745



I think those are hilarious.
Especially when they start breakdancing.


----------



## Le Ham (Jul 19, 2014)

Spoiler



I don't even know. I feel like there is, and has always been, something wrong with me, but I can never put my finger on it. My parents don't listen to me at all and just play the "hit puberty and going through changes" card whenever I try to talk to them about it, so I guess I'll never know. 

My emotions contradict each other, I don't think I've ever had a sense of what is socially acceptable, I'm extremely bad at expressing thought without taking hours to think about it before writing it down, and my thinking process is whack. It kinda works like a jigsaw puzzle: random pieces of a complex thought form in random places until they all form and a complete thought is made. It's like I don't know what the big picture is until the pieces are all put together. I have random outbursts of rage at random times (although I've gotten better at keeping them down over the past 5 years) and a lot of the time feel like people hate me. Like I'll make excuses to myself about how they'd not like me, when it should be obvious that they do, and then I get confused and scared. I often find myself not reacting to things in such immense ways that other people do. For instance, if some terrible thing happened in war or something, other people would be like "Oh this is so terrible" and I'll just feel like I don't care. And I feel bad enough about it to pretend I do care. Speaking of pretending, I can't even remember what emotions are real reactions or what ones are staged. I used to not react to very much at all, but in adapting to society I started to fake emotions, and now some of them just happen on command, like a habit, so I don't know anymore. Some days people will tell me I'm hyper and insanely happy, while other days people look at me like I'm depressed. And all this has happened to me since I was little.

Or maybe there's nothing wrong with me. Maybe I'm just whiny and overly dramatic...


Screw me.


----------



## xarazura (Jul 19, 2014)

Hm pretty severe social anxiety, depression, ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder), autism, and occasionally insomnia but I think that's linked to the other things, the worst it got was 1-2 hours of sleep per day for 3 weeks. ADD and social anxiety made school very difficult back in the day and I eventually developed depression when I was about 11 and had to stop going to school altogether, I think it was for the best because it was extremely stressful to attend and I literally forgot 99% of what they taught me by home time. I've had the depression ever since, though I think it's generally better at the moment with the help of medication, I still have really bad days sometimes when I can't get out of bed or do anything :/

I am quite picky about food, I think that's linked to the ADD or autism, but I can't stand certain textures or flavours (mainly fruit and vegetables, unfortunately for my health) and they make me sick ._. I tried so hard to get used to eating fruit when I was attempting to start eating better but it remained just as difficult every time I ate the fruit 

Feels good to talk about it even if it is just a little bit <3


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 19, 2014)

xarazura said:


> Hm pretty severe social anxiety, depression, ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder), autism, and occasionally insomnia but I think that's linked to the other things, the worst it got was 1-2 hours of sleep per day for 3 weeks.


Trust me when I say it's very likely that it's related. I often sleep for very short periods of time and am wide awake after just an hour or two of sleep. It's terrible, but what can you do about it? It's not like you can just forget all your problems right away. Would be a lot easier if that was possible.


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 20, 2014)

Aiyana said:


> Clowns are petrifying. ;_; I've had a phobia of them since I was 8 years old.
> 
> I have a lot of mental disorders, to be honest. DID, PTSD, avoidant personality disorder, social anxiety, depression, atypical anorexia, autism, dyscalculia, etc. I might actually be bipolar, but I haven't been able to get that properly checked out yet. :c
> 
> Sometimes it feels impossible to ever be a happy, healthy person.



I'm so sorry that you feel that way  but obviously there are a lot of people who understand your situation (e.g. this thread) so even if you feel alone, remember that you're not--and if you ever want to talk, you can PM me. Also, your signature is a beautiful homage to that poem by Poe.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xarazura said:


> Hm pretty severe social anxiety, depression, ADD (Attention Deficit Disorder), autism, and occasionally insomnia but I think that's linked to the other things, the worst it got was 1-2 hours of sleep per day for 3 weeks. ADD and social anxiety made school very difficult back in the day and I eventually developed depression when I was about 11 and had to stop going to school altogether, I think it was for the best because it was extremely stressful to attend and I literally forgot 99% of what they taught me by home time. I've had the depression ever since, though I think it's generally better at the moment with the help of medication, I still have really bad days sometimes when I can't get out of bed or do anything :/
> 
> I am quite picky about food, I think that's linked to the ADD or autism, but I can't stand certain textures or flavours (mainly fruit and vegetables, unfortunately for my health) and they make me sick ._. I tried so hard to get used to eating fruit when I was attempting to start eating better but it remained just as difficult every time I ate the fruit
> 
> Feels good to talk about it even if it is just a little bit <3



If talking about it makes you feel better---do more of that!  I'm sorry that you're having a rough time of things  but try to think of ways of connecting to other people and talking about things, both of which obviously make you feel better (hope I'm not assuming anything)! ^_^'''


----------



## arte (Jul 20, 2014)

unfortunately, i'm basically just amalgam of different diagnoses at this point. i have bipolar disorder, autism, panic disorder, and am being tested for ocd. it's tough! good job to all of you for fighting your illnesses. stay strong! :O


----------



## GameLaxer (Jul 20, 2014)

arte said:


> unfortunately, i'm basically just amalgam of different diagnoses at this point. i have bipolar disorder, autism, panic disorder, and am being tested for ocd. it's tough! good job to all of you for fighting your illnesses. stay strong! :O



you, too!


----------



## Hypisquill (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm diagnosed with ADHD, Asperger's Syndrome, Generalised Depression, Insomnia and Generalised Anxiety. My doctor's going to do further examinations regarding Borderline Disorder, Manic-Depressive Disorder (Bipolar) and Anorexia.

I take 3 different medications everyday (for my ADHD and Depression), emergency pills and sleeping pills. Without my medication I would not be able to function at all and go back to the mental institute for days, weeks etc and basically my whole life has been a mess. (I shouldn't complain though, there are people who've gone through a lot worse)


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2014)

I have depression and anxiety. I was always skeptical but I got a diagnosis in hospital. My dad diagnosed me with ADHD though. He's not a doctor. He's just schizophrenic.


----------



## Mairen (Aug 27, 2014)

I have complete respect and sympathy for anyone who was officially diagnosed with a mental illness by a doctor, but in this day and age, it seems to be a trend for people to claim to have certain illnesses like anxiety or aspergers, just to use as an excuse for their anti-social tendencies. I've never been diagnosed with anything, but I don't like going to doctors, so there is that. I joke around that I'm a little crazy, and I tend to overly worry about many things, and I'm quite shy and have difficult times talking to people because of it, but no, I'm not going to start hiding behind mental illness labels because of it.

*this isn't an attack on anyone who has been officially diagnosed. I love you all and wish you all the happiest day!


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 27, 2014)

Mairen said:


> I have complete respect and sympathy for anyone who was officially diagnosed with a mental illness by a doctor, but in this day and age, it seems to be a trend for people to claim to have certain illnesses like anxiety or aspergers, just to use as an excuse for their anti-social tendencies. I've never been diagnosed with anything, but I don't like going to doctors, so there is that. I joke around that I'm a little crazy, and I tend to overly worry about many things, and I'm quite shy and have difficult times talking to people because of it, but no, I'm not going to start hiding behind mental illness labels because of it.
> 
> *this isn't an attack on anyone who has been officially diagnosed. I love you all and wish you all the happiest day!


Mental illnesses are glorified and romanticised by people. I don't like it when people introduce themselves with their mental illness. I swear I saw some scene boy say he had some mental illness because he didn't like people touching hair. If you don't like people touching your hair that's not got anything to do with your brain so calm your **** and don't post a status about it oh my god

I undeerstand that self-diagnosing is sometimes good in ways but saying you have depression because you didn't get to meet your grandma doesn't give you depression


----------



## jeizun (Aug 27, 2014)

i have social anxiety but over the years it's gotten a lot better. it used to be so bad that i couldn't even go into convenience stores and purchase something. now... i'm fairly outgoing for someone who's "shy" though i still don't approach people or talk to people unless i'm spoken to first. i took paxil for my anxiety since i was 14, and i'm 21 now. i only just recently switched from paxil to celexa.

my social skills may have gotten better, but i still have high amounts of anxiety. talking on phones absolutely terrify me, but i'm usually fine with conversations in person. my anxiety comes in "bursts", that's honestly the best way i can describe it. i can go a decent amount of time with no symptoms, and then suddenly it all hits me and i have panic attacks over little things. the things that set me off the most are driving and being crammed in a small house full of people (which is why i tend to dislike holidays).

i also have depression, which had gotten better for a while, but it's just recently hit me again with the realization that i'm living a pretty pathetic life atm. i'm 21, i don't go to school, and i don't have a job... so yeah


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 27, 2014)

No, I don't think I have any. I have social anxiety, but I'm not sure if that counts o.o
I'm extremely anti-social and dislike people and their presence. I peed in a can once because I didn't want to leave my room, all because there was someone visiting my mom and I didn't want to meet them. =x
I've also hid in a closet TWICE. All because someone was coming over to visit and I wasn't ready to meet them. >.<
It can get pretty severe sometimes. I remember I had a panic attack at a mall in Egypt once. I couldn't stop crying or shaking, so I just felt this urge to run. I felt like everyone around me was talking about me, and looking at me. I continued to cry for the next week. Whenever I go to a new place like a restaurant, I feel uneasy and find myself looking everywhere and at everyone constantly. Like I don't trust them or something. That usually goes away the more I visit the place though.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 27, 2014)

RiceBunny said:


> No, I don't think I have any. I have social anxiety, but I'm not sure if that counts o.o
> I'm extremely anti-social and dislike people and their presence. I peed in a can once because I didn't want to leave my room, all because there was someone visiting my mom and I didn't want to meet them. =x
> I've also hid in a closet TWICE. All because someone was coming over to visit and I wasn't ready to meet them. >.<
> It can get pretty severe sometimes. I remember I had a panic attack at a mall in Egypt once. I couldn't stop crying or shaking, so I just felt this urge to run. I felt like everyone around me was talking about me, and looking at me. I continued to cry for the next week. Whenever I go to a new place like a restaurant, I feel uneasy and find myself looking everywhere and at everyone constantly. Like I don't trust them or something. That usually goes away the more I visit the place though.



You're not alone. I hate saying I have anxiety because it seems like a vague statement or overused or looked over. When I first moved after graduating high school, I moved in with my boyfriend and his family. Whenever he was at work I never left the room without him. I peed in bottles and bags a lot .. I rarely ate or went to get food. I can't order my own food , make phone calls well , look at a cashier in the eye, and grocery shop alone. It's just .. Not something I control. I feel pathetic saying it too. It bothers me the most when my boyfriend isn't patient with me and lacks understanding of it. It helps when my friends praise me for trying these things once in awhile. I also hate when people say they have anxiety when they clearly have no problems doing these daily things.


----------



## Redlatios (Aug 27, 2014)

Apparently I was diagnosed with pica when i was a kid. My mom says I used to eat pencils. I dont remember any of this.


----------



## RiceBunny (Aug 27, 2014)

xiaonu said:


> You're not alone. I hate saying I have anxiety because it seems like a vague statement or overused or looked over. When I first moved after graduating high school, I moved in with my boyfriend and his family. Whenever he was at work I never left the room without him. I peed in bottles and bags a lot .. I rarely ate or went to get food. I can't order my own food , make phone calls well , look at a cashier in the eye, and grocery shop alone. It's just .. Not something I control. I feel pathetic saying it too. It bothers me the most when my boyfriend isn't patient with me and lacks understanding of it. It helps when my friends praise me for trying these things once in awhile. I also hate when people say they have anxiety when they clearly have no problems doing these daily things.



Social anxiety comes at different levels. Some are more severe than others. I've had a therapist helping me since I was 7, so I can be pretty calm and strong on a daily basis, but sometimes I fail and that's when the peeing in a can and having a panic attack comes to play. I definitely understand the feeling silly about it part. I feel the same way whenever I talk/think about it. Having a partner that is understanding is key. Last boyfriend I had didn't quite understand, so it didn't work. Him not understanding just made it all worse.
My current boyfriend however is VERY understanding. Sometimes I just need a few days of rest where people aren't around me. If you have anxiety and you're in therapy trying to make it better, it can all feel like you're constantly fighting. It's exhausting :/ 
I call them my "rest" days. My boyfriend understands and we don't leave the house, or he'll go on his own. Though sometimes I can get anxiety if he goes too, but it's because I love him so much and worry >.<
I had a panic attack while I was in England with him, and he was the best about it all. He went above and beyond to make sure I was ok. That's when I knew he was a keeper.  Best thing about it is he tells me all the time how he thinks I'm the strongest person in the world, even though sometimes I feel weak and like a failure for slipping up. Hearing that gives me more strength to keeping going.


----------



## Beary (Aug 27, 2014)

*points to Aspergers*

I forgot my anxiety pills three days in a row and had a breakdown on the third.
YAAAAY.


----------



## Reindeer (Aug 27, 2014)

Mairen said:


> I have complete respect and sympathy for anyone who was officially diagnosed with a mental illness by a doctor, but in this day and age, it seems to be a trend for people to claim to have certain illnesses like anxiety or aspergers, just to use as an excuse for their anti-social tendencies. I've never been diagnosed with anything, but I don't like going to doctors, so there is that. I joke around that I'm a little crazy, and I tend to overly worry about many things, and I'm quite shy and have difficult times talking to people because of it, but no, I'm not going to start hiding behind mental illness labels because of it.
> 
> *this isn't an attack on anyone who has been officially diagnosed. I love you all and wish you all the happiest day!


It's disgusting to say the least. People actually diagnosed with one generally try to work around their disadvantages rather than going "well, that just how it do". And as RhinoK said, some people introduce themselves with it. While I'm generally more open about it on the internet, in real life there's people close to me that don't know I've been diagnosed. Whenever I feel like I'm so familiar with somebody that I can tell them, I try to do it in passing so it's like a normal thing. I'd rather have them realize at a later time that I said that than interrogate me about it.



To add onto earlier posts of mine in this thread, I've had conversations with my psychologist (specialized in autism) lately that made me learn more about my condition. A few of my senses are hypersensitive, like my hearing and seeing, and I felt really awkward asking about it, but I wanted to know if the hallucinations I've had all my life were caused by it.
Turns out they are, and even some things I didn't consider hallucinations (like feeling somebody touch me even though I'm alone) were mentioned. All my senses that are hypersensitive are the things through which I experience hallucinations. And all caused by my ASD.

Apart from that, the antidepressants I use don't work on me anymore, and she suggested a new one. The scary thing is that she suggested something that's used on people that are psychotic. I told her I wanted to think about it and talk about it with the psychiatrist (who makes the final decision). It seems a bit overkill to give me that powerful of a drug just to have me not be depressed.


----------



## Delphine (Aug 28, 2014)

Mairen said:


> I have complete respect and sympathy for anyone who was officially diagnosed with a mental illness by a doctor, but in this day and age, it seems to be a trend for people to claim to have certain illnesses like anxiety or aspergers, just to use as an excuse for their anti-social tendencies. I've never been diagnosed with anything, but I don't like going to doctors, so there is that. I joke around that I'm a little crazy, and I tend to overly worry about many things, and I'm quite shy and have difficult times talking to people because of it, but no, I'm not going to start hiding behind mental illness labels because of it.
> 
> *this isn't an attack on anyone who has been officially diagnosed. I love you all and wish you all the happiest day!



I wouldn't have said it better. For some people, it's just a trend - and I mean it, *some* people and not all of them! So anyone with a real mental illness should not be offended in any way.

As for me, basically, I'm fine. But really my private and IRL life, if I should talk about it, I would quote a great man: '_That's private, Private_' - Skipper the penguin


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 28, 2014)

lmao i'd never say this in real life but why not! (i agree when everyone feeling funny about self diagnosis and the tread and social anxiety being 'cute' and s**t, like omg it is not fun or cute or anything, stop.)

I have generalised and social anxiety and episodic depression (apparently both are severe but i dunno.) My anxiety started when i was little, then when i was about 11 i developed an allergy to sulphites in food, but my doctor just thought i wasnt eating right and told me to eat literally everything that contains sulphites (prune juice, grapes, sultanas etc) which made me sooo sick and so scared of food, my parents didnt help but after 1 year of this we worked out it was the allergy and i was sorta saved. never recovered from the anxiety of eating, i still struggle with that big time. for the social anxiety, long story short several groups of my friends were **** over many years (if ya wanna know more pm me, its quite the story) and my sister was also like that, so yeah. depression came when i was about 13? wasnt diagnosed until last year when i finally plucked up the courage to get help. So gfar it hasn't helped for me, but that shouldn't discourage you to go and get help too!

If anyone needs to talk, PM me, I'm always ready to lend an ear!


----------



## katsuragi (Aug 28, 2014)

bipolar disorder, anxiety, schizophrenia symptoms (used to be schizophrenic but now i'm just left with the symptoms), and then depression is an obvious part of all of that due to the extreme stress i've had from suicide watch/mental health professionals (the biggest jokes on earth) which has probably made my mental health about 29373772 times worse


----------



## Astro0 (Aug 28, 2014)

katsuragi said:


> bipolar disorder, anxiety, schizophrenia symptoms (used to be schizophrenic but now i'm just left with the symptoms), and then depression is an obvious part of all of that due to the extreme stress i've had from suicide watch/mental health professionals (the biggest jokes on earth) which has probably made my mental health about 29373772 times worse



mental health professionals are some of the most frustrating and some times the worst things you can have while you're feeling really bad. i feel you 1000% on this one


----------



## Lauren (Aug 28, 2014)

Depression and anxiety. I was medicated but stopped taking them. Sometimes I regret not taking them but I suppose not being medicated is better in the long run.

- - - Post Merge - - -

they keep trying to get me someone to speak to about my problems, but i refuse. I tend to bottle things up.


----------



## LunaLight (Aug 28, 2014)

Depression, Anxiety, and Social Anxiety (For anyone who has ever traded with me on the AC boards... You should know that xD 
I'm sorreh >.> )


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 28, 2014)

I think I have depression or bipolar disorder.
But my mom doesn't think so.
My friends and teachers, and some family sees it. She doesn't.
It's so hard because I want the help, and I want to look back at these times and smile, not cry and scream, "Woe is me!" 

It's so hard. :/


----------



## matt (Aug 28, 2014)

Not sure which mental illnesses I have...but I definitely have something


----------



## Waluigi (Aug 28, 2014)

I have a bit of scoial anxiety which is getting better
i also have sort of violent thoughts when angry and am very dangerous when im mad


----------



## ilovelush (Aug 28, 2014)

I've been diagnosed with anxiety, and have been bulimic for 3 years.


----------



## Improv (Aug 31, 2014)

not going to list everything but the big ones are bpd & gad.


----------



## Psydye (Aug 31, 2014)

Does Asperger's count?


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

I have Bipolar Mood Disorder (Type 2) - which statistically has the highest rate of suicides of all the mental illnesses, and is different from Multiple Personality or Dissociative Identity Disorder - Bipolar (or Manic Depression) is a Mood Disorder that is a fluctuation between Mania or Hypomania (an elevated mood) where I am very creative and talk fast, have a lot of energy, and spend money recklessly, take risks, and don't sleep or eat much and get irritable easily. Then swing into periods of severe depression a few weeks later where I don't have any motivation to do anything at all. Bipolar works like gravity - what goes up, must come down. If you can prevent the "highs" (the Manic phases) you can prevent the crashes (the depressions). 

I also have PTSD - Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (like Shell Shock in War Veterans except I was never in a war). and Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Panic Disorder. 

Stress triggers my symptoms a lot, so stress management is key.


----------



## doveling (Sep 1, 2014)

I have hypochondria, and OCD (just obsessive thoughts, not neat and tidy and stuff) and a bit of general anxiety ;_;
everything flared up after the death of my grandma, but other than that, i have nothing else c:


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 1, 2014)

I have social anxiety, depression, borderline personality disorder, and agoraphobia (fear of leaving the house). I've had social anxiety almost my whole life. I had my first anxiety attack when I was about five and Santa Claus came to my Pre-K class. I burst into tears when they called my name because he was a stranger and they'd just taught us strangers were bad. 
I first realized that something was wrong with me when I was 12. I was depressed all the time, would come home from school in tears on a daily basis, and had no friends. I begged my mother to put me in therapy and she refused to do so for two years until I was diagnosed with epilepsy and began having stress-related seizures. I was 14 and that's when I was originally diagnosed with depression. 
I first started having mood swings when I was 17. My mom complained about them to my counselor, who did nothing and said that my epilepsy medication would help because it was a mood stabilizer. It did not help. Now, I'm 24 and was just recently diagnosed with social anxiety, borderline personality disorder. BPD is a personality disorder that is caused by severe childhood abuse and/or trauma, and is often confused with bipolar disorder, making it hard to diagnose. It is characterized by rapid mood swings, sometimes even on a daily basis, that alternate between anxious or depressed, and impulsive behavior. For example, I am an impulsive shopper. People with BPD tend to feel emotions longer and more intensely than other people, which is why we are prone to fits of rage in situations other people might not see as a big deal. We also have a black and white outlook on society and life, meaning everyone we meet is either good or bad.


----------



## Brackets (Sep 1, 2014)

I have social anxiety and have found uni very hard so far, and it was worsened by my ex who was depressed and suicidal and relied on me too much, then got abusive.. hence why he's an ex now


----------



## KiloPatches (Sep 1, 2014)

KiloPatches said:


> I have Bipolar Mood Disorder (Type 2) - which statistically has the highest rate of suicides of all the mental illnesses, and is different from Multiple Personality or Dissociative Identity Disorder - Bipolar (or Manic Depression) is a Mood Disorder that is a fluctuation between Mania or Hypomania (an elevated mood) where I am very creative and talk fast, have a lot of energy, and spend money recklessly, take risks, and don't sleep or eat much and get irritable easily. Then swing into periods of severe depression a few weeks later where I don't have any motivation to do anything at all. Bipolar works like gravity - what goes up, must come down. If you can prevent the "highs" (the Manic phases) you can prevent the crashes (the depressions).
> 
> I also have PTSD - Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (like Shell Shock in War Veterans except I was never in a war). and Generalized Anxiety Disorder and Panic Disorder.
> 
> Stress triggers my symptoms a lot, so stress management is key.



To add to my post, I was diagnosed at 16. I am 23 now, soon to be 24. So I have had this illness for a long time. Still working on finding the right combination of medications to keep me stable. As soon as we find something that works, something environmental happens (like my mother's death in 2010) that tips the scales and sends me back to square one again. 

Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) has been very helpful I find. Meditation and Excersize is good too. 

I am a Psychology Major in university. I like learning about my disorder from an academic standpoint. 

I have been hospitalized 3 times: 

The first time, my diagnosis at 16, was for 4 weeks in the adolescent unit. 
The second time was for 7 weeks and was an amazing experience. We had a full calendar of events every day and a well-funded facility with an excersize room that we would go to 3 times a week. When I was discharged I went to an 8-week outpatient program. 
The third time I was in a different city with a less-funded hospital that didn't have a good mental health unit. I was there for 3 weeks and it was horrible. Followed by a 3 week outpatient program. 
Recently I did that 3 week outpatient program again as a refresher course in CBT.

I have attempted suicide many times, mostly overdosing on pills. That has always been my method, ever since I was prescribed antidepressants at 14 years old (when they incorrectly diagnosed me with depression). 

I am lucky to live in Canada where I can stay in the hospital for free until I get better and stay as long as I need to without having to pay anything.


----------



## Angira (Sep 1, 2014)

Here are the ones I have.....

-Depresive Disorder

-Aspergers Syndrome

-Panic Attack Disorder

-Obesessive Compulsive Disorder

-Social Anxiety Disorder

-Generalized Anxiety Disorder

-Dependent Personality Disorder

And I have a certain form of Narcissistic Personality Disorder.....

It's not very fun dealing with all of these but I am trying the best I can do to go through with them! ^_^


----------



## Lepidoptera (Sep 3, 2014)

I can't really say as I've never been diagnosed over the fear of them making things worse. 
I know its not normal to avoid your loved ones and never letting anyone get close to you. Forming and keeping relationships is difficult for me. I live a lonely life, its not fun.  So I have anxiety and trust issues.

Question for those who been diagnosed, did it help you or make things worse?


----------



## Pirate (Sep 3, 2014)

Lepidoptera said:


> I can't really say as I've never been diagnosed over the fear of them making things worse.
> I know its not normal to avoid your loved ones and never letting anyone get close to you. Forming and keeping relationships is difficult for me. I live a lonely life, its not fun.  So I have anxiety and trust issues.
> 
> Question for those who been diagnosed, did it help you or make things worse?



I also live that same way. I try to make friends online and I don't like to tell them too much about me. If they ever ask for my Facebook or Skype or something, it's highly likely that will be one of the last things they say to me because to them, I'll pretty much disappear off the face of the earth and they'll never hear from me again.

I was diagnosed with OCD and I don't think it really affected me or made it worse, I think my illness just naturally got worse on its own.


----------



## rose star (Sep 3, 2014)

People questioning whether they should seek treatment/diagnosis -- DO IT. If you can find a counselor that you can form a connection with, that lifeline can pull you out of some very dark places and change your life. And if you have a chemical imbalance, medication can work total wonders in just how you feel on a day-to-day basis and raise your baseline mood, enabling you to make further progress in becoming the happy awesome person you want to be. I am a huge proponent of the therapy/medication combo, it's proven to be twice as effective as either medication or therapy alone... and it definitely worked for me.


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 3, 2014)

Lepidoptera said:


> I can't really say as I've never been diagnosed over the fear of them making things worse.
> I know its not normal to avoid your loved ones and never letting anyone get close to you. Forming and keeping relationships is difficult for me. I live a lonely life, its not fun.  So I have anxiety and trust issues.
> 
> Question for those who been diagnosed, *did it help you or make things worse?*



Look, if you think you need treatment or if your physician thinks you need it or whoever, then get it. I, currently, am in neutral territory and can't really say whether or not my diagnoses have helped me. When I first found out about my BPD I went into a month-long depression caused by self-stigma. I also actually haven't started treatment for it yet because my psychiatrist is trying to determine what kind of therapy would be best for me. As for the others, I deal with my anxiety a lot better than I was able to before, but I've really gotten nowhere with my depression and agoraphobia. That's because my family was very poor when I was initially diagnosed with depression as a teenager, and I was only able to see government-provided psychiatrists and counselors, who usually wrote a note for my prescriptions and sent me on my merry way. I'm going to try and find a better doctor, though, come in November when I will, hopefully, have health insurance because I only see my current psychiatrist once a month when I'm supposed to be receiving weekly psychotherapy.  
However, everyone's experience with mental illness is different and just because some people had it bad, that does not mean you should sit around being anxious and depressed until you find yourself in a psych ward on suicide watch or something. I know that may sound extreme, but it's the truth. It is never a good idea to wait if you think you need help, IMO.


----------



## LyraVale (Sep 3, 2014)

Ugh, sorry I just deleted all that. I regretted posting it as soon as I did. A lot of you guys are very young here, and I don't want my info/experience to effect anyone negatively. My experience with depression is probably too much to share on a gaming site.


----------



## Mango (Sep 3, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I might have a slightly psychopathic side.  I don't get mad easily and if I am, you wouldn't know.  I'm thought of as "nice" by most everyone, but what I really want to do is throw stuff at the people who annoy me.  I don't understand emotions or how to empathize .  I enjoy manipulating people and watching people I hate cry.



ME 2 BUT I SHOW MY PHYSCO SIDe, i actually try to hurt people


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm on anti-psychotic medication now.. It's to (hopefully) help alleviate me from my hallucinations and get me better rest at night. I haven't really noticed an effect so far, but hopefully I will soon.

This last part might be best in the "What's bothering you right now?" thread, but I feel it has a good place here too.
I don't know exactly when it happened, but a few years ago my parents pretty much stopped understanding me. I've always had depression, and obviously my autism didn't just pop out of nowhere. It both angers and saddens me that no matter how much I try to talk things through with them they just don't care to see my point of view. It's either what they see or nothing at all.
I've broken so many things just out of pure frustration and nearly murderous anger. Sometimes I would love nothing more than to hurt my mom or myself, but I keep myself from doing it. I've already hurt myself plenty of times, going as far as having broken bones over these fights.
Yesterday there was another argument, and when they tell me that I don't listen to them and somehow hide behind my autism, it just drives me up the wall. I punched out a small window in our house because I couldn't take it anymore. At that point I wanted it to cut me up, but I guess in hindsight it's good that it didn't. They also threatened to call the police on me, because I'm the one hurting their feelings. They keep telling me they care, yet ignore everything I have to tell them, telling me I hide behind it.

Those are the problems I'm mostly having with my mental instabilities. The people who are supposed to be closest to me do not support me in this at all. Not anymore at least. I'll continue seeking psychiatric help as I am now, but as things are now, I'd rather not see them again once I am able to move out.


----------



## beehunna (Sep 3, 2014)

i have ptsd (which i kind of umbrella under my GAD), tendencies toward anorexia, depression, adhd, (all diagnosed by family doctor) and soon i'll (hopefully) be seeing a psychiatrist to see if any of these things are related to some greater issue because life would be a lot easier if i didn't feel like i had all these labels piling up on me and it was just one treatable issue making me feel like poop
sigh ;a;

(not to mention scoliosis, anemia, and mild tibial torsion, but those are physical ;o; im just a pile of human junk jeez louise)

i used to take strattera for my adhd when i was younger but my mom pulled me off of it and then refused to let me go back to my psychiatrist (along with my dentist and doctors for some reason..) so life was pretty rough after that and it continues to be rough
i've also taken prozac, klonopin, and xanax for my anxiety/depression issues because ive resorted to rly drastic things for those before and i dont ever wanna go back to that but prozac never worked for me and it is really hard to find a psychiatrist these days apparently (i've been hung up on so many times it gets really irksome) so i can access klonopin (which i prefer over xanax)

i've tried adderall for adhd but i feel like it's just exacerbated by all the other issues.. and adderall helps the anxiety but again, hard to get without a psychiatrist, and apparently none of them want to see me

blah blah i feel like im babbling a lot but i really don't have anyone else to tell this to at this moment in life

also until reading through this thread i didn't know panic disorder was its own disorder? that's really interesting. i have a lot of panic attacks that are triggered by things like loud noises and flashbacks to bad experiences or just being stuck in my own head..i guess i should add it to the list of things i need to ask my potential psychiatrist about


----------



## nekosync (Sep 3, 2014)

I don't think I have anything but I still need to talk to someone.


----------



## CR33P (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh my god. So many self diagnoses. I don't have any that I know of.


----------



## 00176 (Sep 4, 2014)

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugh


----------



## Gideon (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't have anything that I'm aware of. I just consider myself an eccentric, which of course is just more of a personality trait than anything. I do hope those who are dealing with actual issues can find a way to cope or find solace in someway.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Sep 4, 2014)

Leeeet's see...

I got OCD, ADHD [which I hate having so much] and several phobias. I also think I might have generalized anxiety disorder and dyslexia Woop. :T


----------



## katsuragi (Sep 4, 2014)

lol i forgot to see my psychologist after school


----------



## kbelle4 (Sep 4, 2014)

severe depression and anxiety

I've been in therapy for years and go back and forth between being on and off medication. I more go through spells, and as long as I am seeing my therapist I get over them pretty quickly. It's been a lot of hard work but I've been really trying to push the boundaries of my comfort zone so my anxiety can go away.

Mostly it's that I have to move a lot because of my family. I struggle with putting myself out there to make a friend, but once I do my anxiety/depression halves itself and I can socialize and go to parties and do other things 20-somethings do.


----------



## badcrumbs (Sep 4, 2014)

I have depression and severe anxiety, both of which I take medication for. I don't feel like the depression medication is much help, but the anxiety pills sure are! Well, at least in situations where I can just fall asleep, because that's what they do to me. My issues mainly stem from two sexual assaults, one when I was six and one that just occurred in April. Kind of hard to feel happy, or even just 'okay', but I take things day by day.

Nice to see others opening up about these things and remembering that I'm not the only one going through tough times!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Sep 4, 2014)

Severe depression and anxiety. 
I also have obsessive tendencies and a few counselors believe I suffer from a slight case of PTSD.
The anxiety and obsessiveness has been kicking my sorry butt lately.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

Dyscalculia, a math learning disability.
ADHD aka "The mythical disorder".
Tons and tons of anxiety, including social, generalized. 
OCD.
Some depression sometimes.

I've only been diagnosed with ADHD, Dyscalculia, and social anxiety.


----------



## Leopardfire (Sep 6, 2014)

The only one I've been diagnosed with is ADHD. I sometimes think I have social anxiety, but I'm too afraid to ask my parents to look into it/go to a doctor because I'm worried that I'm just overreacting and that I'm trying blaming my shyness on a disorder. :/


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Sep 6, 2014)

Leopardfire said:


> The only one I've been diagnosed with is ADHD. *I sometimes think I have social anxiety*, but I'm too afraid to ask my parents to look into it/go to a doctor because I'm worried that I'm just overreacting and that I'm trying blaming my shyness on a disorder. :/



Please, talk to your parents about it. Even if you don't have it, there is a chance that something else could be wrong. 
I know it's not any of my business, but I spent my entire life being told, "There's nothing wrong with you. You're just shy," until I actually believed it, and now my social anxiety has become crippling to the point where I don't even feel comfortable posting on my own Facebook account. So if there's even the slightest chance that you could have the same problem, I think you should try to nip in the bud as soon as possible before it gets to be too much for you.


----------



## radical6 (Sep 6, 2014)

so i have depression. ive been diagnosed with it, taking antidepressants, yadda yadda

though i worry i have bpd. i dont like to self diagnose (though im fine with people who choose to do so) but i read up on it and i match like..all of the symptoms. im afraid of people leaving me, i can get very angry suddenly, etc. i try to bring it up to psychiatrist but she brushes it off and say im only depressed without talking to me about it. what do i do


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 6, 2014)

what a nice animal crossing forum 

think of the children


----------



## Redacted (Sep 8, 2014)

OK


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 8, 2014)

Giantmushroom said:


> Depression, anxiety, and minor ADD



I'm hav?ng a bad day, oh my this post just made me laugh.
I totally agree. I've posted here before but I'm struggling with depression and anxiety as of late.


----------



## Sanaki (Sep 8, 2014)

Depression and ADHD.


----------



## Waluigi (Sep 8, 2014)

Aspergers, Possibly social anxiety and Waluigism


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 10, 2014)

Went to therapy again today. My therapist was starting to wonder if it was actually autism that I have. So now I'm gonna get tested for schizophrenia.

fml


----------



## LouLou422 (Sep 10, 2014)

I haven't been diagnosed, but I have a lesser case of depression and social anxiety, like today, I nearly got hit by a car because I heard people behind me.  I'm on Anti-depressants and I have a boyfriend and family that really supports me, however, because of my social anxiety, I find it hard to make friends.
  I've made two acquaintances in college so far, but I hardly contact anyone that isn't in my college, and I only talk to people in college unless they talk to me first.  It's kinda dump because I get super lonely too, but I haven't got anyone to talk to which really gets me down.


----------



## Praesilith (Sep 10, 2014)

This is rather a personal thread, but I don't mind sharing I suppose.
I have depression and I used to have EDNOS, which is an eating disorder.

One thing is true from which we can't escape; if we overindulge in anything at all we may suffer the consequences. Like sadness, if we're feeling sad for too long for whatever reason, or have experienced damaging emotional trauma and don?t deal with it, we're in danger of inducing a little depression upon our selves. (Even flying high for too long can cause depression ~ living the high life, or becoming way too confounded and identified with material things - worldly goods - seeking happiness outside of our selves) - All material things are temporal and not to be identified with. 

?Materialism, attachment to things of the world, includes pride. Many religious people suffer from pride: taking pleasure or even delight in being good, or religious.? 
― Idries Shah, Sufi Thought and Action 

You can't beat a good diet (Fruit and veg, something green), exercise, keeping the mind/brain exploratory which we need in order to discover and drive our goals, also to find a little enjoyment in life from time to time. 
Negative mentality and emotions can give rise to an obfuscous mind - pondering on negative thoughts and bad ideas for far too long. 
Procrastination can be a trait linked with a little depression, we can, and often do find reasons not to do things or change our selves, or even find a little enthusiasm. 
Keep it real, avoid drink, drugs and smoking, and find some enjoyment in something once in a while. 
It's amazing how many of us beat our heads against walls (Minds in boxes, the insidious nature of TV and the internet can be poisonous and subconsciously affect us in ways we sometimes don't fully understand due to the unconscious machinations of hawks whom cash in on human frailties) - (Idols who superimpose and impression the minds of children with their pretty faces, perfect body's, sexuality and violence) 

As for my EDNOS, I ate very little, and the amounts grew less each day. It wasn't that I was starving myself, I just wasn't hungry. One day, my church went out for breakfast and brought me along and I couldn't eat one pancake without vomiting. It was too much food for me, my stomach literally had gotten smaller. I was hospitalized for a while as well. Two years later, I eat a lot, a lot more than I should, and I've gained over 10 pounds in the past 4 months. It makes me uncomfortable, because it seems like I can never win, but meh.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm curious. For those who have a professionally diagnosed depression, does it feel more like pain or numbness? My psych teacher told me it has more to do with apathy than actually feeling sad/depressed, but some people here feel scared, sad, angry, and lonely yet are diagnosed with it. What happens during depression?

I don't believe I've been diagnosed with any mental disorders and I don't want to find out if I do.


----------



## Praesilith (Sep 10, 2014)

For me, without medication, it's just constant irritability and I'm very emotional and I get upset very easily. It's not necessarily pain as much as it is frustration. I take medication for my depression, which does in turn leave me to feel pretty apathetic and non emotional.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh ok, so it's a combination of both. Thanks for the input!


----------



## jewls (Sep 10, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I'm curious. For those who have a professionally diagnosed depression, does it feel more like pain or numbness? My psych teacher told me it has more to do with apathy than actually feeling sad/depressed, but some people here feel scared, sad, angry, and lonely yet are diagnosed with it. What happens during depression?
> 
> I don't believe I've been diagnosed with any mental disorders and I don't want to find out if I do.



I think depression can be different for everybody for me personally, different feelings and emotions come in waves. I might feel "sad", unmotivated, helpless and lonely for a while but then the next week be feeling apathetic, numb, and hopeless (these are the scariest times because reality becomes blurred and undefined). I have bi-polar depression so my depression may not last as long as others but (especially compared to the high feelings) it feels so intense/heavy. 
I know for my father who suffers from the same thing that he feels helpless and irritable. He's just angry and upset and often sleeps alot (as do i). 

I think that knowing that my depression might only last a week helps me get through it, but it the same sense it hurts more knowing that my happiness may only last a short time. The length of my depressed periods varies (from months to days) but it happiness that really scares me. Knowing that nothing is definite sucks alot and i often find myself wondering "is today the day or tomorrow? How long this time? 

Note: (In addition to my bipolar depression i also have EDNOS. I am not being treated for either) 

sorry for the long post i just wanted to explain as best as i can


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 10, 2014)

It's true that happiness is short lived. The same could be said about depression. It's good to know that something really great must have happened before that could produce the deep pain afterwards. We have to take the good with the bad.


----------



## Evil Dead 1981 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have ADD that I can't take medication for, and a type of dyslexia where I seriously cannot understand numbers (instead of letters). I was gonna get help for the dyslexia thing but, I kid you not, the place burnt down. So my parents just decided there was no cure for "stupid" and they gave up. I'm making straight A's, even with my illnesses though. So uh, follow your dreams~


----------

